# Sticky  Newbie Cafe & Lounge: A place for new friends!



## Parade of Sparrows

Hi All and welcome to the forum!

I've decided to open up the newbie lounge and cafe! 

I know it can be a bit daunting sometimes to try get into any of the other subforums and try to make friends in pretty established area, I also noticed lately that a lot of the newbies are talking to each other in their intro threads. So this thread is for newbies to meet new newbies and talk about whatever you want!

*Do you have a question on how to use some feature in the forum? I can answer that question for you too to the best of my abilities. *

Do you need to vent? 
Do you want to just talk about silly stuff that's on your mind or just chit chat with other new members?

Then you've come to the right place! Everyone is welcome. Even @Narci Claus

You can also just talk to me, cause I'm regular chatty cathy. I'm also your newbie overlord I mean dad/bother figure.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

MoT is the coolest. This place rocks. 

Cafe bot is here to serve you. 

Not really. Cafe bot is only programmed to respond once per thread. Have a good day


----------



## CalamityBee

*Well Hello! I'm JAYCEE*

Don't mind me, I'm just gonna sit over here in a blanket burrito to try to stay warm in this unusually cold Texas weather


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Hi Jaycee! welcome to the Cafe as its first customer. 

I'm from Texas originally too! I also hate the cold even though its only 40 degrees 

also I edited your post so that the picture would show better. You should uncheck the box that says " Retrieve remote file and reference locally" if you want it to show up like the way it is now.


----------



## Eset

@Memory Of Talon

See if you can make this a sticky thread so that it doesn't get lost between the many intros.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Narci Claus said:


> @Memory Of Talon
> 
> See if you can make this a sticky thread so that it doesn't get lost between the many intros.


Done sir. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Rezza

Thanks for setting up this forum MoT..I'm new and I'm pleased to be here.Hope to get to know some of the interesting people here and participate in the cool threads.


----------



## CalamityBee

@Memory Of Talon _thank you_! 

Learning something new everyday :ball::fall:

Im pleased to be here. this thread has a lot of potential and im sure newbies like me will love to get to meet other newbs!

like @Rezza welcome!
what we need is... a *conversation topic*! any ideas?


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Awww I love it when newbies mingle. Plus @CalamityBee is totally cute with her colors and cats ^_^


So what is it that you like most about the forum anyways? What was your draw here? Is it the people, or the topics?

Or something else all together?

Also Welcome @Rezza 

Here's a coffee for you.


----------



## Eclipze

Konnichiwa, fellow MBTI nerds. I am new to this interesting place, and I have a question for all of you. I just read that 4,153,237 people got married last year. I don't want to start any trouble, but shouldn't that be an even number..?


----------



## Penny

Eclipze said:


> Konnichiwa, fellow MBTI nerds. I am new to this interesting place, and I have a question for all of you. I just read that 4,153,237 people got married last year. I don't want to start any trouble, but shouldn't that be an even number..?


polygamists?


----------



## Rezza

Eclipze said:


> Konnichiwa, fellow MBTI nerds. I am new to this interesting place, and I have a question for all of you. I just read that 4,153,237 people got married last year. I don't want to start any trouble, but shouldn't that be an even number..?


Well I think in this weird world we live in,we should not be surprised if people got married to objects..So if say A marries a toaster,then only one person actually got married..haha


----------



## Eclipze

hmm...true. especially people who don't like other people.


----------



## Eclipze

perhaps. perhaps.


----------



## Eclipze

What do you guys usually do on here? i'm kinda new so i thought i'd say something random..


----------



## Rezza

I look for interesting threads and read them and try to participate in the ones that I know about


----------



## tanstaafl28

@Memory Of Talon

Cool idea!


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Eclipze said:


> What do you guys usually do on here? i'm kinda new so i thought i'd say something random..


Other than learn and talk to people about personality I read a lot of stuff from the other subforums.

I spend a lot of time in the Sex&Relationship forum. 
Or the games forum 

Some people like to go troll each other in the Spam forum. Which I also rule moderate

Been playing a lot of mafia lately. Pretty addicting.


----------



## Adalbehrat

Hey people.I'm new, and interested in everything. I'm an INTJ who's bad at math, OK at physics, love analyzing art (from many medias) and I'm currently getting my way with studying philosophy. If you wanna talk about how people are annoying, how to type people based on clothing and reactions, vent through analyzing the event or happenstance that caused you sadness to a very high degree, or indulge in philosophical considerations, to quote Leonard Cohen (RIP): "I'm your man."


----------



## Stormyx

*waves*
Awkward XNFP newbie here! I'm an absolute nerd regarding MBTI and have been bugging my friends to take the test 

------------------ @Eclipze
XD I'm guessing that someone married themselves or their cat? *shrugs*
I name my school bag "Steve" and tell anyone who wants me to be their girlfriend that I already have a boyfriend named Steve 
After all, I've had a lot of romantic one to one outings with my schoolbag (aka too awkward to ask anyone out XD)


----------------
Also, I'm actually very happy when I found out that there's some mafia games going on here XD I love forum mafia <3
Just have to wait until I meet the 15 post post req until I can post in that forum tho


----------



## mkzr

Oh.

I think it's hard to me to chat in forums. I generally just read some stuff and tend to forgot the post I was if no one quotes me, but let's give it a try.

My cat recently died and I'm sad and scared that my sadness will continuously grow this month.


----------



## Nesta

mkzr said:


> My cat recently died and I'm sad and scared that my sadness will continuously grow this month.


Aww. Sorry about your cat. I always feel bad when I hear about people loosing their pets. I try to think about the cats who don't have homes and how lucky yours was to live with, love and be a companion to you. Your cat was very fortunate to live with you and get to know you. 

You might want to visit the pets forum and share stories or pictures about your cat. Sometimes it helps to have a place where you can talk about good pet memories with other animal lovers. If you are not ready for this now, maybe in the future when it hurts a little bit less.

Pets & Animals


----------



## mkzr

Nesta said:


> Aww. Sorry about your cat. I always feel bad when I hear about people loosing their pets. I try to think about the cats who don't have homes and how lucky yours was to live with, love and be a companion to you. Your cat was very fortunate to live with you and get to know you.
> 
> You might want to visit the pets forum and share stories or pictures about your cat. Sometimes it helps to have a place where you can talk about good pet memories with other animal lovers. If you are not ready for this now, maybe in the future when it hurts a little bit less.
> 
> Pets & Animals


Thank you very much. I'm always adopting new animals when I found them and it really helps me having a lot of them with me right now.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Adalbehrat said:


> Hey people.I'm new, and interested in everything. I'm an INTJ who's bad at math, OK at physics, love analyzing art (from many medias) and I'm currently getting my way with studying philosophy. If you wanna talk about how people are annoying, how to type people based on clothing and reactions, vent through analyzing the event or happenstance that caused you sadness to a very high degree, or indulge in philosophical considerations, to quote Leonard Cohen (RIP): "I'm your man."


HI Welcome to the forum! People are so annoying. Dude like super annoying. 



Stormyx said:


> *waves*
> Awkward XNFP newbie here! I'm an absolute nerd regarding MBTI and have been bugging my friends to take the test
> 
> ------------------
> @Eclipze
> XD I'm guessing that someone married themselves or their cat? *shrugs*
> I name my school bag "Steve" and tell anyone who wants me to be their girlfriend that I already have a boyfriend named Steve
> After all, I've had a lot of romantic one to one outings with my schoolbag (aka too awkward to ask anyone out XD)
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Also, I'm actually very happy when I found out that there's some mafia games going on here XD I love forum mafia <3
> Just have to wait until I meet the 15 post post req until I can post in that forum tho


You're ADORBS



mkzr said:


> Oh.
> 
> I think it's hard to me to chat in forums. I generally just read some stuff and tend to forgot the post I was if no one quotes me, but let's give it a try.
> 
> My cat recently died and I'm sad and scared that my sadness will continuously grow this month.





mkzr said:


> Thank you very much. I'm always adopting new animals when I found them and it really helps me having a lot of them with me right now.



I'm really sorry about your cat  I know I would cry so hard when my cat goes T_T


----------



## Evalumus

I find it hard to make friends, even in forums :frustrating:, but people in this place seems very interesting, so I'll do my best to participate (my native language is spanish (from Spain), so it's difficul to me writing good posts). 
I hope I can get to know like-minded people and have a good time.


----------



## Allegory

Adalbehrat said:


> Hey people.I'm new, and interested in everything. I'm an INTJ who's bad at math, OK at physics, love analyzing art (from many medias) and I'm currently getting my way with studying philosophy. If you wanna talk about how people are annoying, how to type people based on clothing and reactions, vent through analyzing the event or happenstance that caused you sadness to a very high degree, or indulge in philosophical considerations, to quote Leonard Cohen (RIP): "I'm your man."


Funny thing is—hi, there—I'm an INTJ who's (quite) OK at math, and terrible at physics. I'm not an expert on art but yes it fascinates me. I seek the overemphasis of emotions and one's behaviours (the other thing(s) that'll certainly fascinate me), so hi (OMG I said hi twice).


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Allegory said:


> Funny thing is—hi, there—I'm an INTJ who's (quite) OK at math, and terrible at physics. I'm not an expert on art but yes it fascinates me. I seek the overemphasis of emotions and one's behaviours (the other thing(s) that'll certainly fascinate me), so hi (OMG I said hi twice).


Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi. 


See its not so bad to say hi so many times.  Welcome to the forum! What brings you here?


----------



## Allegory

Memory Of Talon said:


> Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi.
> 
> 
> See its not so bad to say hi so many times.  Welcome to the forum! What brings you here?


Hi! =D

To be frank, I've been lurking for quite some time; I've seen some intriguing discussions. Few moments ago I (epicly) brushed my indolence off—nailed it!—to actually register an account =')


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Allegory said:


> Hi! =D
> 
> To be frank, I've been lurking for quite some time; I've seen some intriguing discussions. Few moments ago I (epicly) brushed my indolence off—nailed it!—to actually register an account =')


Well I'm glad you did, I love it when the community here grows! 

Hope to see you around the forum, let me know if you ever have any questions.


----------



## peachmilk

Hi all, I'm Roxie! I just signed up today as a friend suggested this spot, I already quite like it.  Hoping to establish some real connections & get my mind tinkering.


----------



## peachmilk

mkzr said:


> Oh.
> 
> I think it's hard to me to chat in forums. I generally just read some stuff and tend to forgot the post I was if no one quotes me, but let's give it a try.
> 
> My cat recently died and I'm sad and scared that my sadness will continuously grow this month.


I'm really sorry to hear about your kitty! I hope things look up for you soon, I know it's incredibly hard to lose a pet as they are family. Good thoughts being sent your way~ I'm always here to talk!


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

peachtype said:


> Hi all, I'm Roxie! I just signed up today as a friend suggested this spot, I already quite like it.  Hoping to establish some real connections & get my mind tinkering.


Welcome to the forum. Hope you are able to tinker to your hearts content. Both your name and your username are very interesting.


----------



## peachmilk

Memory Of Talon said:


> Welcome to the forum. Hope you are able to tinker to your hearts content. Both your name and your username are very interesting.


Thank you so much! Ya know, I've been looking for a place like this for so long. Excuse me, I'm a little sleep deprived today so I'm being sappy. :tongue:

Oh also, I chose peachtype based on a mix of my favorite fruit & Pokemon.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

I get the fruit but not the pokemon. 

On another note- Today even after almost 7years of self discovery, I realized that I am actually an 8w9 rather than a 9w8. 

Remember kids, learning about oneself might not ever stop.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

CalamityBee said:


> *Well Hello! I'm JAYCEE*
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just gonna sit over here in a blanket burrito to try to stay warm in this unusually cold Texas weather


Yes


----------



## Santa Gloss

Memory Of Talon said:


> On another note- Today even after almost 7years of self discovery, I realized that I am actually an 8w9 rather than a 9w8.
> 
> Remember kids, learning about oneself might not ever stop.


I've been wondering if I have that fix wrong. i.e. if I'm 8w9 fixed instead of 9w8. How did you figure it out?


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Santa Gloss said:


> I've been wondering if I have that fix wrong. i.e. if I'm 8w9 fixed instead of 9w8. How did you figure it out?


I wrote about it here http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-f...us-venting-thread-nines-417.html#post32867538

Cheers!


----------



## RollingS3AS

...Sup...I'm RollingS3AS...call me Rolly or Sea for short whichever you wish. I'm an INFP. I'll just be chilling.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

RollingS3AS said:


> ...Sup...I'm RollingS3AS...call me Rolly or Sea for short whichever you wish. I'm an INFP. I'll just be chilling.


Welcome!

Here is an iced coffee from the least hipster place I know.


----------



## Epic Love

Hi there, I'm a newbie as well.


----------



## FacetedGlass

Newbie, yes my very first post...


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

FacetedGlass said:


> Newbie, yes my very first post...


It seems we attracted alot of INFJs <3 Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FacetedGlass

Thanks! I've been here reading enough, I figured I should just go ahead and sign up. Lol.


----------



## Chamdar

Hi, I'm new and I have no idea why I joined.


----------



## Fennel

Jakuri said:


> Hi welcome to the forum. We all start here not knowing anyone (I certainly was of them); I am glad that you took the first step.
> Take your time strolling around various forums. Maybe you can start at the INFJ subforum?


Thanks for the welcome! Still checking out the forums in general.
Loving the site already. <3
But yeah I'll stop by INFJ soon.


----------



## Nicolas Martell

Well heeeello. I'm ENTP and I like cookies.

:exterminate: (lol loved this)


----------



## Johnnyoh

Hey! 
I'm not that new here but what kind of personality are the moderators?


----------



## kxg94

New INFP here, been reading every now and then and finally decided to register lol


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Johnnyoh said:


> Hey!
> I'm not that new here but what kind of personality are the moderators?


Welcome all newbies. 


We have an INTJ admin
An ENFP and ENTJ bluemod
1x INTJ 1x ENTP 1X ISTJ 1x INFP and 1x ESFP greenmod. 


Weird I know. 
We make it work.

Mostly I provide the snark.


----------



## Jim 0000

I have just joined; I hope this is the right place for introductions. If not, please move my post.
I have had an active interest in the Enneagram for over thirty years. I go back to the literature for refreshers every once in a while and always find new insights. I have taught an introduction to the Enneagram in a community run adult education course(s). It was very productive and resulted in a small discussion group that met for a couple of years to discuss it further.
I have found few people who express serious interest in it over the years; most folks seem to treat it as a novelty. I am encouraged that there are many people here that do take a serious interest in it.
It has been the most powerful tool I have ever found to understand self and others. 
Enough for now: more later............

Jim.


----------



## banterbrigade

nyello, lads


----------



## gemininfj

*waves*

*tries not be noticed too much*


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

gemininfj said:


> *waves*
> 
> *tries not be noticed too much*


*waves back*

*Instantly notices you and smiles* ^______________________^


----------



## Irritus

I am new too...(Awkward)


----------



## ANAXEL

Hello everyone!

This forum always pops up when I'm researching any personality-type-related topics and I decided to join in. It really seems like a great place to discuss and develop for the most part.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Hi noobies yeah its a great place to learn about yourself and how you interact with other types. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## TheENFJPaladin

Hello, my name is Pavel. As you can probably tell from my name, I'm an ENFJ. I new and I'm really excited that I found this place! It seems so cool.


----------



## LRay

Hello. I'm not usually into this kind of thing: but I was impressed after taking the quiz. A good bit of my previous life seems to be explained by the various things I read. I spent a good bit of the last 2 days researching what it means, and reading myriad testimonies about other INTJs. Honestly, I was a bit creeped out at first. But as I read other people's experiences with INTJs, and other INTJ's experiences, I actually got a bit excited. It is comforting to know that there are other people like me out there. So I figured, why not check this place out.


----------



## G.S.

Hi there ! I'm new to this forum and I wanted to say a quick hello. I'm having a hard time figuring how everything works around here, so I'm hoping I'm sending my greetings at the right place. 
I'm at a time in my life when I have to take a bunch of big decisions, and that's typically the time when I go crazy with all things related to MBTI. After coming across this forum so many times, I finally decided to join, hoping to meet some new people and find some answers for my turbulent mind. I'm looking forward to discovering everything here.
As you may well have noticed by now, English is not my mother tongue, hopefully my messages won't be too hard to understand


----------



## Kat129

Hello! I found out my personality type (INFJ) a few years ago and came to this site. But I guess I got busy with school because I never did anything here. Now I'm back because I was looking for a place to talk to people. I really agree with INFJ as my type. It describes me well.


----------



## douleur

Hiiiii 
I'm not sure from where to begin but I accidentally stumbled upon this forum after having spent extensive amount of time exploring the intenet for arcticles regarding the personality types. I have always been deeply inerested in psychology so when I first took the 16-personalities quiz it was kind of life changing to finaly have myself explained since I have a very poor sense of identity haha. As for myself I am 17 years old and I live in Europe  Can't wait to dwell into the world of cognitive psychology ,discuss cinema and literature and make some friends Oh and I use smiles a lot and people find it creepy


----------



## Irritus

douleur said:


> Hiiiii
> I'm not sure from where to begin but I accidentally stumbled upon this forum after having spent extensive amount of time exploring the intenet for arcticles regarding the personality types. I have always been deeply inerested in psychology so when I first took the 16-personalities quiz it was kind of life changing to finaly have myself explained since I have a very poor sense of identity haha. As for myself I am 17 years old and I live in Europe  Can't wait to dwell into the world of cognitive psychology ,discuss cinema and literature and make some friends Oh and I use smiles a lot and people find it creepy


Welcome!!


----------



## True_Blue

Hi everyone, delighted to have found this forum! 

INFJ illustrator by vocation, I've known for quite a while about MBTI but only now got more into it. First tested as INFJ some ten years ago, wasn't too interested and forgot about it. Recently took the test again, and got the same personality type again. I was a bit disappointed as I hoped to have 'evolved' and changed a lot (I secretly wished I have become an extrovert all of a sudden), but no such luck :smile:

On the other hand, I find it comforting to realize that issues I have struggled with (people-pleasing, avoiding conflicts, setting healthy boundaries etc) aren't some sort of innate 'weirdness', but the type of person I am, along with many others. 

Hope to have lots of fun and insightful conversations here :smile::smile:


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

True_Blue said:


> Hi everyone, delighted to have found this forum!
> 
> INFJ illustrator by vocation, I've known for quite a while about MBTI but only now got more into it. First tested as INFJ some ten years ago, wasn't too interested and forgot about it. Recently took the test again, and got the same personality type again. I was a bit disappointed as I hoped to have 'evolved' and changed a lot (I secretly wished I have become an extrovert all of a sudden), but no such luck :smile:
> 
> On the other hand, I find it comforting to realize that issues I have struggled with (people-pleasing, avoiding conflicts, setting healthy boundaries etc) aren't some sort of innate 'weirdness', but the type of person I am, along with many others.
> 
> Hope to have lots of fun and insightful conversations here :smile::smile:


Welcome! 

Just because you got the same personality type doesnt mean you havent changed or evolved. If you get deep into the theories there are many ways to develop within your personality. Hell... I still know I'm an ESFP but man when I look at myself from years ago there are so many changes I almost throw up at myself =P


----------



## nyanpire

I just want to say Hi to everyone  thanks for this post.


----------



## True_Blue

Memory of Talon said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Just because you got the same personality type doesnt mean you havent changed or evolved. If you get deep into the theories there are many ways to develop within your personality. Hell... I still know I'm an ESFP but man when I look at myself from years ago there are so many changes I almost throw up at myself =P


True, plenty of differences between now & then nthego: 
Thank you!


----------



## BranchMonkey

@*nyanpire* and @*True_Blue* 

I've only been here a month, but I have been on other forums--one at a time, including another personality typing forum (nearly a decade for the personality forum). 

I hope you play some games, feel your way around if that is comfortable, or jump in with both feet, if that's your way. 

In any case, welcome!


----------



## ShawnWinMich

Hello,
I am a new INFJ member. I am keen to meet some fellow INFJ's, just to see if they are as screwed up as I am. 
Just kidding, it's everyone else that's off, not me.

Shawn


----------



## Parrot

ShawnWinMich said:


> Hello,
> I am a new INFJ member. I am keen to meet some fellow INFJ's, just to see if they are as screwed up as I am.
> Just kidding, it's everyone else that's off, not me.
> 
> Shawn


Surprisingly, only 48.3% of INFJs, here, are whackjobs. Now that you joined, it's 48.8%

Welcome! :happy:


----------



## TwoStepsAhead

ShawnWinMich said:


> Hello,
> I am a new INFJ member. I am keen to meet some fellow INFJ's, just to see if they are as screwed up as I am.
> Just kidding, it's everyone else that's off, not me.
> 
> Shawn


hello INFJ-T here.. im pretty silent so not mutch of a talker


----------



## BranchMonkey

*Trust the Percentages, Man!*



ShawnWinMich said:


> Hello,
> I am a new INFJ member. I am keen to meet some fellow INFJ's, just to see if they are as screwed up as I am.
> Just kidding, it's everyone else that's off, not me.
> 
> Shawn


Welcome, Shawn. As you may glean from my signature, photos, posts, blogs, and perhaps "the vibe," I am a part of the percentage that @Drunk Parrot provided. Make of the numbers, the tipsy bird, and me... what you will. :spacecraft-1:


----------



## leftover crack

hi im newb.

how do make frans?


----------



## ShawnWinMich

TwoStepsAhead said:


> hello INFJ-T here.. im pretty silent so not mutch of a talker


No problem, I know plenty of people already who talk non-stop. I only recently took the MBTI test and found out I was INFJ (after some guidance from an expert). You mention you are INFJ-T, sorry for the dumb question but what is the -T ? Is there a more extensive test which has more than the 16 bins?


----------



## OrangeYou

I'm new, hi


----------



## BranchMonkey

ShawnWinMich said:


> No problem, I know plenty of people already who talk non-stop. I only recently took the MBTI test and found out I was INFJ (after some guidance from an expert). You mention you are INFJ-T, sorry for the dumb question but what is the -T ? Is there a more extensive test which has more than the 16 bins?


T is for "turbulent" which I scored repeatedly on 16Personalities' test. I get INFj on Socionics (from the description) and from the test I get 1 Ni - INTp; and INTJ on Humanmetrics.

I am keeping track of it all in my signature, and a notebook.

I study Riso & Hudson more than anyone for help, clarity.


----------



## BranchMonkey

OrangeYou said:


> I'm new, hi


Welcome to Personality Cafe, I see you already have 38 posts so you are getting around; good for you, and also for us. I hope you have fun, here.


----------



## ShawnWinMich

BranchMonkey said:


> T is for "turbulent" which I scored repeatedly on 16Personalities' test. I get INFj on Socionics (from the description) and from the test I get 1 Ni - INTp; and INTJ on Humanmetrics.
> 
> I am keeping track of it all in my signature, and a notebook.
> 
> I study Riso & Hudson more than anyone for help, clarity.


Thanks for the explanation. I have some research to do now. I can't see the signatures yet, btw, until I get to 15 posts. Newby.


----------



## Parrot

BranchMonkey said:


> T is for "turbulent" which I scored repeatedly on 16Personalities' test. I get INFj on Socionics (from the description) and from the test I get 1 Ni - INTp; and INTJ on Humanmetrics.
> 
> I am keeping track of it all in my signature, and a notebook.
> 
> I study Riso & Hudson more than anyone for help, clarity.


I can tell you're going to be a classic example of someone who "knows" a lot, yet can't even figure out their own type. It's not that hard, and none of us are that special.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@ShawnWinMich

It's easy to do. If you like, come to my Home Page, and look for my "last posts" then go where I've gone. I play in a lot of the game threads; this is the quickest, also most fun way, to my mind, to get the 15 and more, so you can go other places, e.g. you need 250 posts, I think, to go to current events or political threads as they can be contentious, so it is better to get a feel for other threads before venturing in there--if you have the interest. Eh, I don't. I work so hard, I like to play on here.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Drunk Parrot said:


> I can tell you're going to be a classic example of someone who "knows" a lot, yet can't even figure out their own type. It's not that hard, and none of us are that special.


No one likes a surly drunken ENTP. Behave or I'll clip your wings and your beak using laser surgery, which I admit I am as adept using as I am typing to your satisfaction.. :exterminate:


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

JustTima said:


> HI HI HI
> Funny how I actually posted a reply before my introduction.
> Hey beautiful people, AN INFP is in the house (Too late a thousand already burst in) *ah,man* :laughing:


lol welcome! You seem like you're going to fit in just fine.


----------



## JustTima

Memory of Talon said:


> lol welcome! You seem like you're going to fit in just fine.


Thanks roud: and I know that millions of people have already said this, but "rad cat"!:wink:


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

JustTima said:


> Thanks roud: and I know that millions of people have already said this, but "rad cat"!:wink:


Actually only 3 people have said that so far. But thank you for feeding into my thoughts on how hilarious and cool my avatar is <3


----------



## JustTima

Memory of Talon said:


> Actually only 3 people have said that so far. But thank you for feeding into my thoughts on how hilarious and cool my avatar is <3


Well that was unexpected! I guess too many people were thinking 'It'd be lame to say how awesome his cat, he's probably heard it a million times' *Call to the fellow cool cat avatar lovers: There is no 'lame' label on this forum* I just invented a rule, hope you don't mind :laughing:


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

JustTima said:


> Well that was unexpected! I guess too many people were thinking 'It'd be lame to say how awesome his cat, he's probably heard it a million times' *Call to the fellow cool cat avatar lovers: There is no 'lame' label on this forum* I just invented a rule, hope you don't mind :laughing:


Hmm. You'll be an admin on this site in no time it seems =P


----------



## Taciterse

Can I borrow some energy from the two of you? You seem to have a lot to spare.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Taciterse said:


> Can I borrow some energy from the two of you? You seem to have a lot to spare.


Sure but I go to work soon. Usually energy is transferred on the forum through osmosis and I hang out a lot in Spam World


----------



## Taciterse

Memory of Talon said:


> Sure but I go to work soon. Usually energy is transferred on the forum through osmosis and I hang out a lot in Spam World


I suppose that I should check that section out by now.


----------



## JustTima

Lol it would be my honor xD


----------



## JustTima

@Taciterse I hate to say that I have work tomorrow and BEYOND tired, but can't sleep. My lovely mind and my inability to shut it down :laughing: But sure borrow away, I'll give you what's left *throat so dry. too. lazy.to.get.water.


----------



## Iyami

Hey! I've been reading about personality types and lurking this place for quite some time now, and I decided to make an account because hey, why not? This is my first post!

About me... I'm 25, I'm passionate about animation and I _think_ I'm an INFP and an enneagram 9w8. Maybe. I'm not 100% sure about that. But this is the right place to find out, right? So, hi! I hope I get to meet all you cool people.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Iyami said:


> Hey! I've been reading about personality types and lurking this place for quite some time now, and I decided to make an account because hey, why not? This is my first post!
> 
> About me... I'm 25, I'm passionate about animation and I _think_ I'm an INFP and an enneagram 9w8. Maybe. I'm not 100% sure about that. But this is the right place to find out, right? So, hi! I hope I get to meet all you cool people.


Welcome to the forum! ;o

Okay wierd question. Since you said you are passionate about animation; Did you create your Avi?


----------



## Iyami

Memory of Talon said:


> Welcome to the forum! ;o
> 
> Okay wierd question. Since you said you are passionate about animation; Did you create your Avi?


Haha, not this one, no. It's a drawing from an artist whose style I really like. But I do love making art of my own when I can. In fact, I'm studying to become a storyboard artist!


----------



## notanintj

So weird being back on a forum after years of having abandoned by old hobby forums. Hi. Call me Effy.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Hi and welcome to this forum, Effy. Sorry about those old hobby forums. I hope that you enjoy this one. There's a lot here about personality types and there's fun stuff as well.



notanintj said:


> So weird being back on a forum after years of having abandoned by old hobby forums. Hi. Call me Effy.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@notanintj

Hi Effie -- I love the ie ending; don't ask me why; I don't know; seems friendlier. You may call me Kay


----------



## notanintj

BranchMonkey said:


> @notanintj
> 
> Hi Effie -- I love the ie ending; don't ask me why; I don't know; seems friendlier. You may call me Kay


I get that. I used to add the "ee" sound to my friends' names to make it sound cuter and more affectionate. Hi Kay.



Garden Gnome said:


> Hi and welcome to this forum, Effy. Sorry about those old hobby forums. I hope that you enjoy this one. There's a lot here about personality types and there's fun stuff as well.


Oh, no problem. They were good forums. I think I just became more interested in other things so I left them. Also they changed the themes drastically to some super bubbly, juvenile thing...a lot of people fell off. I've been lurking this site for a while; figured it was time to join.


----------



## Taciterse

I've been counting the number of new introduction threads posted after I joined and what types the OPs identified as in each. Fairly interesting:

INFP: 8
INTP: 2
INTJ: 1
ENFP: 1
ENTP: 1


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Taciterse

I never made an Intro thread; I wonder which type I'd have chosen if I had, i.e. I have tested positive as INTJ; INTP; INFP and INFJ; also Socionics INTp which is close (if comparing them can be done) to INFJ. I still don't know for sure; I'm wondering if I should put "unknown" for my own, except the enneagram works: 5w6


----------



## Taciterse

I'm actually a bit curious if certain type descriptions are more responsible for increased interest in MBTI forum activity than actual types themselves. Regardless, it does seem that something about INFP seems to attract newcomers (or at least leads them to create introductory threads).

I'd expect to see more Ns than Ss reporting in, for various reasons. But I did not expect to see INFPs dominating in such a convincing fashion. It's intriguing.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Baf

Welcome to PerC. Jump in and play some simple word games or such; great way to get started, and nothing sophisticated or overwhelming about them.

As for your name I thought it stood for bored as fuck, but I have an over-active imagination, at times.

~K short for Kay.  

Need help just "mention me" @BranchMonkey <-------------- Like that, and I or someone will come help, if we can.


----------



## Baf

BranchMonkey said:


> @*Baf*
> As for your name I thought it stood for bored as fuck, but I have an over-active imagination, at times.
> 
> ~K short for Kay.


Thanks for the offer Kay! Upon registrating I was thinking of a name and a guy from the 2003 movie _Johnny English_ came to my mind. In it is Englishs agent-colleague _Angus Bough_, whose last name I can't even pronounce so I'm calling myself "Baf".


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Baf

That's the kind of thing I would do; can't pronounce it, my mind makes something up. I couldn't say brother when I was a toddler so I said Bubby instead. 

I looked up the film and saw a box cover for the DVD; I thought that looks like Mr. Bean. Then I saw the name: Oh, it IS Mr. Bean.


----------



## groothugger

Hi people. I'm an infj I just joined because I love typing fictional characters when I'm bored...


----------



## BranchMonkey

groothugger said:


> Hi people. I'm an infj I just joined because I love typing fictional characters when I'm bored...



@groothugger

I am part fact, part fiction. I also publish both kinds. Sometime if you like I will share a Vocaroo of my reading a published piece of fiction--a short story; you may, if you like, type the two main characters. If you decide to do so, tag, i.e. "Mention" me: 

Hey @BranchMonkey because the Vocaroo will expire, I don't know, maybe within this month.

Most important, or considering your introduction, perhaps just as important: 

Welcome to Personality Cafe. If can help you, holler at me--same as above, "Mention" me; I'll answer as soon as I am able.


----------



## BranchMonkey

BranchMonkey said:


> @*Memory of Talon* and @*True_Blue* (anyone else interested, new or otherwise):
> 
> Here are several links to get an idea of some of the many games out there; most require only short responses, and all facilitate making friends; also, at the bottom of the page--before posting, look... you will see other games. Check the dates to see when someone last posted so you can start with the most recent; I subscribe to these, and more:
> 
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/book-mus...ess-type-person-above-you-song-they-post.html
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/3723-how-you-today-951.html
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/entertai...pond-above-poster-exactly-two-words-1958.html
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/143479-change-letter-1374.html
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/entertai...er-previous-word-start-another-word-1753.html
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/entertainment-plaza/925722-truth-not-56.html
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/game-for...act-something-previous-posters-food-dish.html
> 
> 
> OK, lots of variety there. I started the last thread, and I've had some wonderful support to get it going.
> 
> Some of us work hard, are very serious, so the games ease tensions, connect us to those of our own and other types, and generally help us stay or become more balanced.
> 
> If anyone sees a newbie in here who seems confused about how to jump in, bump this list?
> 
> There are so many people who would enjoy and help others enjoy this forum, if they got a hand up. ✍(◔◡◔)


Welcoming my friend, @Sighborg

Come see the game links; it is the easiest way to get 15 posts so you can do, see more, take part around the Cafe.

See the links? Come and play 

If you need anything just mention @BranchMonkey -- I will do my best to help, or find someone who knows more and can help you become acquainted with PerC.

~K


----------



## Sighborg

Thanks'ya!


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Sighborg



Sighborg said:


> Thanks'ya!


You're welcome. I'm looking forward to playing some word games with you... 

Oh, here are two more you might like:

http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...-spend-five-minutes-write-poem-right-now.html

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/990010-songs-make-you-happy-12.html



And when you post your response, look at the bottom of the page. There will be more possibilities for other threads. Just check the date because some are very to relatively recent while for others no one has posted in years. 

Jump in; I'll be here off and hour for hours as I do tasks off-line but don't log out, and then i play some throughout the day, into evening...


----------



## clementinekruczynski

Hi all! I'm new here. I thought maybe I would start here. ?????


----------



## BranchMonkey

clementinekruczynski said:


> Hi all! I'm new here. I thought maybe I would start here. ?????


 @clementinekruczynski

You're in the right place.

Look up above at #186 and #188 - You will see links to games. They will help you get your 15 posts so you can move around and explore more.

If you need help please "Mention" me by doing @BranchMonkey and I will answer as soon as I see it, or someone else may help you.

Either way, welcome to PerC: Have fun, stick around; it's a great place to relax, and yes, make friends.


----------



## Anielica

Hello! I wanna have some interaction with people so I came here.


----------



## Baf

Hey @Anielica!
I'm answering before BranchMonkey hehe

What interactios are you focussing on predominantly? Or about what topics?


----------



## BranchMonkey

*I'm Late, I'm Late... For a Very Important Mate, I Say I'm Late!*



Anielica said:


> Hello! I wanna have some interaction with people so I came here.



You're in the right place. If you haven't already gravitated to some of these, here are some game links:



http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/2547-what-book-you-reading.html

http://personalitycafe.com/game-forum/15722-true-false-person-below-me-game.html

http://personalitycafe.com/intro/intro/entertain...ords-1958.html

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/143479-change-letter-1374.html

http://personalitycafe.com/intro/intro/entertain...word-1753.html

http://personalitycafe.com/intro/intro/entertain...th-not-56.html

http://personalitycafe.com/intro/intro/game-foru...food-dish.html

The last one there I started. I'd love for you to add a dish you like, or comment on the last one by taking out an ingredient and putting in one of your own.



Two more you might enjoy:

http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...-spend-five-minutes-write-poem-right-now.html


http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/990010-songs-make-you-happy.html


These--and other games--will help you get your 15 posts so you can move around and explore more. And many of them are relaxing, a great way to introduce yourself and find like-minded, interesting people.

Look down at the bottom of each page when you are done posting--before moving on to the next one: You will see more links; check the dates to make sure they're not ancient, and if you like the sound of the thread, jump on in.

If you need help please "Mention" me by doing @BranchMonkey and I will answer as soon as I see it, or someone else may help you.... maybe my friend @Baf whose name to me stands (today) for bold ass fiend. 

I mean did he provide any links for you? No worries, he's toast, now. :exterminate: 

Just give a holler if you need anything. As in Warner Brother cartoons @Baf --like Wile E. Coyote--may spring back to life and hatch more dastardly plans.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Anielica

@Baf

Actually now that I think of it, it's more that I want to vent out a bit 
In real life I hardly talk to people because, I know they won't understand me.
So i'm keeping in myself a lot, thought that a forum might be a good place to let some of it out.
I've been hooked to MBTI the last year or so, therefore this forum was a natural choice for me.


----------



## sarahenany

Saying hi and I'm new here!


----------



## BranchMonkey

@sarahenany 

Hi back 

Look up at post #193 -- two or three posts above you:

Several game links you might enjoy.

Welcome to Personality Cafe.

If you need anything, please do an @BranchMonkey -- I will answer, and it's possible someone like my friend @Baf will get here first and help.


----------



## Baf

@bigmiiike4k Welcome to Personalitycafe! Feel free to take on BranchMonkeys tipps and help
@BranchMonkey Code orange. I repeat: Code orange. We have found someone new. Do your thing, I think you can do this better than I anyways 


* *




that much about being blunt ^^


----------



## realmadmax

I am an INFP in my first year in college. Sadly, I hate it but whatever. I love philosophy, psychology and writing!


----------



## channelingenigma

Opening phrases are always difficult.

"hey there" "hi" Hello...hello...hello... is anybody out there...?"

Anyways, I'm new here, INTP probably for most of my life. Only once did I ever score different and it was only 1% Extrovert. I could rant about that, or at least theorize but I'll save it for a post somewhere in thread land.

It’ll be nice to have some like minded indivuals to communicate with... and those whom aren’t like minded it will help at least expand perspective. Talk to ya soon!


----------



## BranchMonkey

@realmadmax and @channelingenigma

Welcome to PerC.

Up above, post #193, are some game threads--most are in the Cafe area so you don't have to wonder, "Hey, can I or should I post there as an INTP or whatever type: 

Have fun, move around, make some friends--or not, as you please. 

Look at the bottom of whatever page you post on; you will other thread possibilities; check the date so you aren't posting to a thread that hasn't had any action in, oh, say, five years or more.

If you need anything, holler at me with a mention @BranchMonkey. I or someone else will come answer your questions or steer you toward someone who can.

Hope to see you around the Cafe.


----------



## infp21p

Can someone tell me how to accurately type people?


----------



## BranchMonkey

@infp21p

Read up from the best, from the professionals, avoid the glib and just-for-fun sites like celebrity dot com.

Read Gifts Differing; read Riso & Hudson's work; read the book Was That Really Me? by Naomi L. Quenk, focus on 'functions' not on the junk I see so often that reinforces stereotypes, give it all time to gel; think it through...

Then you may be able to type 'most' easily enough, but there will always be some who are so unhealthy or game-playing (full of shit) that they cannot or do not want to be accurately typed, so for those, eh, walk away and focus on the average to healthy who are open to being typed.

That's my two cents' worth, anyway.

Good luck.

Oh, and :welcome: 

If you need anything specific to learning your way around this forum, mention me @HallowedHydraNess through Halloween (it's a temporary name for fun) and after I'll go back to my regular name which I do not change: @BranchMonkey will then work.

:rockon:


----------



## infp21p

HallowedHydraNess said:


> @infp21p
> 
> Read up from the best, from the professionals, avoid the glib and just-for-fun sites like celebrity dot com.
> 
> Read Gifts Differing; read Riso & Hudson's work; read the book Was That Really Me? by Naomi L. Quenk, focus on 'functions' not on the junk I see so often that reinforces stereotypes, give it all time to gel; think it through...
> 
> Then you may be able to type 'most' easily enough, but there will always be some who are so unhealthy or game-playing (full of shit) that they cannot or do not want to be accurately typed, so for those, eh, walk away and focus on the average to healthy who are open to being typed.
> 
> That's my two cents' worth, anyway.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Oh, and :welcome:
> 
> If you need anything specific to learning your way around this forum, mention me @HallowedHydraNess through Halloween (it's a temporary name for fun) and after I'll go back to my regular name which I do not change: @BranchMonkey will then work.
> 
> :rockon:


Thanks!


----------



## anony321

Hey there, i'm new here, nice to meet you guys/gals! 

Realized halfway into writing my help thread that i'm a newbie and i haven't really introduced myself properly, but i'm too exhausted to write a proper introduction, so i apologize for that 

Anyways, eager to have interesting discussions in the future!

EDIT: Question, any way to edit a thread's name? I may not have formatted my thread's title correctly..


----------



## starxocean418

Hi Everyone, 

I just joined and just wanted to put myself out here... I am an INFJ and the reason why I joined this forum is because is basically that it's always been a struggle for me to open up and even chitchat with people who truly understand me. I recently got married to my sweetheart of 10+ years, sounds like I'm old, but still young enough to watch a bunch of Asian dramas and sometimes anime. I work at home and have two terriers. I have very strong ideals for someone that doesn't express much at all and also struggle with social anxiety. If anyone can relate, please feel free to message me 

Thanks, 
StarxOcean


----------



## BranchMonkey

@anony321 and @starxocean418

:welcome:


@Aniony321 -- You worded your thread fine; see my response. 

Hope you two stick around, find some places you enjoy, contribute, stay, learn, grow, help others do all that, too.

:rockon:


----------



## Caporegime

Hey MOT,
Thanks for the warm welcome.
Everyone is so kind and inviting in here.
I’ve got a hunch I’m gonna be spendin’. a lawtta time at this place.
BTW,could somebody guide me on how to edit my profile pic?
Cheerios and Thanks.


----------



## Baf

@Caporegime

When you've PerC open on a laptop (and not on a phone) it goes like this:

click on _settings_ beside your username









and then on the left side there's a bar called _my settings _and below it _Edit profile picture

_








Then chose a pic from your files or from a link and voila


----------



## Chickamau

Hi there! 

Another newb on the scene. INTJ female with P tendencies. Not entirely sure how that happened. 

But going off my rational personality here... Eclipze, could be that it counts people who divorced and remarried in the same year, perhaps?


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Chickamau @Caporegime


Hope you look around, find a comfortable place to start posting, and enjoy yourself--whatever that means to each of you. We need more MBTI types, all are welcome here.

:rockon:


----------



## unDun

Hi people, I'm 56, ISFJ-A. I am, apparently, in a room of 100 basically flying solo with my thought process. Three months ago I was diagnosed with ADHD. This whole realization makes so much sense. Still, I am really feeling a huge internal stress, what's bugging me is that it's separate from all others it's powerful and I have zero idea what or why? Thanks.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@unDun

I am 56, got diagnosed as having ADD or ADHD, can't remember what the doctor wrote.

:welcome:

Hope you stick around. This is a great place with so many different types--not just MBTI. A lot of us have mental disorders and physical disabilities, so you will fit right in.

Look around, come play in The Cafe, and don't feel you have to stick to only the ISFJ section. INFPs, for instance, have the best, relaxing games--to my mind, anyway, so check it out.

If you need anything do a Mention @BranchMonkey and I'll try to help.

:rockon:


----------



## jpl8

starxocean418 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just joined and just wanted to put myself out here... I am an INFJ and the reason why I joined this forum is because is basically that it's always been a struggle for me to open up and even chitchat with people who truly understand me. I recently got married to my sweetheart of 10+ years, sounds like I'm old, but still young enough to watch a bunch of Asian dramas and sometimes anime. I work at home and have two terriers. I have very strong ideals for someone that doesn't express much at all and also struggle with social anxiety. If anyone can relate, please feel free to message me
> 
> Thanks,
> StarxOcean


Greetings and welcome StarxOcean. I am a relative newcomer also. I know what you mean about opening up and small talk. Sometimes people think you're aloof when that may not be the case at all.


----------



## jpl8

unDun said:


> Hi people, I'm 56, ISFJ-A. I am, apparently, in a room of 100 basically flying solo with my thought process. Three months ago I was diagnosed with ADHD. This whole realization makes so much sense. Still, I am really feeling a huge internal stress, what's bugging me is that it's separate from all others it's powerful and I have zero idea what or why? Thanks.


Hey unDun. Stress can be so debilitating. If you HAD to venture a guess as to your stress what are some possibilities? I find if I sometimes will sit down and think things through I can begin to at least identify the area of concern. The best to you!


----------



## jpl8

[The best to you!


----------



## INFPJosie

Hi! 
I'm new as well. I've literally just signed up.
Uhm I don't really know what to say...

Sorry...


----------



## BranchMonkey

@INFPJosie

You did fine. 

:welcome:

If you need anything give me a Mention @BranchMonkey and I will help or find someone who can.

And if yiou don't know yet, INFPs have a great game section, relaxing although you can make some questions deeper if you want, and someone like me? Darned if I won't come and answer if I'm aboard.

Enjoy yourself, I hope you stay a while.

:rockon:


----------



## jpl8

INFPJosie said:


> Hi!
> I'm new as well. I've literally just signed up.
> Uhm I don't really know what to say...
> 
> Sorry...


Nothing to be sorry about..Welcome. Hope you find your way around and make some friends.


----------



## Insight1

I’m somewhere between an esfp and an esfj. I don’t feel I connect with people they way most extroverts. I like people who are honest and real about themselves. I really want to connect with others. Sometimes I think most people you meet in public have a mask on. And there are so many dynamics that play into socializing that it just makes me uncomfortable. So I am sure others get the wrong perception of me. Hopefully I can make positive connections with different personalities here.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Hi @Insight1 and :welcome:

If you need anything, give me a holler, Mention @BranchMonkey and I'll help out or find someone you can.

I'm married to an ExFP (his S/N is close).

We have a great mix here, so stick around, look around, jump in... and figure out who and where you feel most comfortable, then hang. 

:rockon:


----------



## Finn

Hi! I'm new here! The thing that brought me here was that I recently learned about enneagrams through a Facebook astrology group I'm in. I'm rebuilding my life at the moment after a series of really awful occurrences, so of course I'm trying to work out who I am all over again. So - greetings! I'm INFP, 6w7, and I haven't done any of the other tests yet 

One of the strange things I've noticed is that although I've always thought I was an ENFP, I've recently realised I'm more of an introvert - and I don't know whether that's as a result of pretending to be an extrovert beforehand, or that my personality has actually changed. I've gone from living in a city and seeing lots of people all the time to living in a village in the middle of nowhere and working from home... and I actually think I might be better suited to it? Anyway - INFP seems to fit me much better. 

Oh and @unDun - I also got diagnosed with ADHD as an adult, it's such a weird thing to look back at your life and realise where all the signs were that you missed at the time. I was 22 (I'm 23 now - so this was pretty recent) - I imagine it must be even weirder if you've got more years to look back on!


----------



## BranchMonkey

:welcome: @Finn

We got it all here, extraverts, introverts, ambiverts, and a very active INFP sub-forum, so stick around, have fun, and if you need anything Mention @BranchMonkey and I will try to help you or find someone else who can. ✍(◔◡◔)


----------



## alittlebird

*Hello everyone! *This is my first post and I'm quite excited to be here.

I've known and explored MBTI for many years but never joined a forum before. I look forward to knowing more ISFPs - so as to get to know myself better - but also to make friends with the rest! I like people, and think that everyone's special in their own way. 

Feel free to ask me a question.


----------



## BranchMonkey

:welcome: @alittlebird

Come play in the INFP games and you can ask 'us' a lot of questions and be answer some too. :-D


----------



## britt_britt117

Hello everyone! 

My name's Brittani and I'm new here also. About a month and a half ago I discovered the MBTI world and I'm very pleased to join. I'm an INFJ and was blown away when I found out because it felt great to get into a study that really has me pegged down lol. 

I would love to learn and discover more about my type as well as others and I've never joined a forum before so this is also new for me, I look forward to meeting/making new friends and gaining some more knowledge from everybody. :happy:


----------



## jpl8

alittlebird said:


> *Hello everyone! *This is my first post and I'm quite excited to be here.
> 
> I've known and explored MBTI for many years but never joined a forum before. I look forward to knowing more ISFPs - so as to get to know myself better - but also to make friends with the rest! I like people, and think that everyone's special in their own way.
> 
> Feel free to ask me a question.


Welcome alittlebird. I too am an ifsp. You said you like people Do you have a lot of friends or a few close ones? I heard this said and identity with this statement. I am friendly with many people but are friends with few. I'm ask that wondering if I'm unusual


----------



## alittlebird

jpl8 said:


> Welcome alittlebird. I too am an ifsp. You said you like people Do you have a lot of friends or a few close ones? I heard this said and identity with this statement. I am friendly with many people but are friends with few. I'm ask that wondering if I'm unusual


Hello jpl8... *waves*

It's just as you said. I'm also friendly with people in general, and find them fascinating but only have a few close friends. I guess it's cos we are introverts afterall... too many 'friends' burn us out. 

So nope, you're not unusual at all!


----------



## PinkLemonade344

Hi, everyone! I'm new to this site. This is the first online forum I've joined. Actually I think I may have joined one in middle school but I can't remember. Lol. 
I'm an infp with some infj tendencies. I discovered this site after finding out my Myers Briggs personality. Since learning about infps and the different personalities it's helped me to be more accepting of myself. <3 

On a more random note, I like animals, watermelon, reading, sparkles, and the ocean. 

I look forward to getting to know others on this site!


----------



## BranchMonkey

@PinkLemonade344

:welcome:

I am an INFJ with some INFP tendencies -- and there are many of us, plus a whole lot more interesting, friendly people--and regardless of type many of us share your love of animals, watermelon, reading and the ocean--sparkles for some, not for others. xD

See you around the forum: INFP sub-forum and The Cafe have a lot of fun threads including word games and such to check out.

Have fun, and if you need anything Mention @BranchMonkey or @Lord of Turtles -- I have the flu so if it gets bad and you need anything, Lord of Turtles is great to jump in too.


----------



## Buzz

I am just a nice ISTP, but I will do my very best ^^


----------



## just.a.curious.INTJ

hi, this may be a random and stupid question, but, i have always felt kind of like an ambivert, although i lean towards introversion and i feel like inside i am introverted, but i also care a lot about friendships and i feel the need to talk to close friends about my thoughts and emotions.my parents say im extraverted. i can pretend to be extraverted pretty well. can you actually type ANTJ for example? (maybe i am more introverted, but im just curious whether that is possible. thx for answer my stupid questions.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@just.a.curious.INTJ

Jung, among many others, posits that no one is purely introverted or extraverted; it's situational and not extreme for most humans.

An INTP friend and I were joking that we wanted an ANTP type (I've typed as that, along with INTJ and INFJ), many years, so yes, think ANTJ--not a stupid question at all.

:welcome: 

We're a strange lot, every kind of type as well as those of us who really don't know our MBTI type to those of us who switch around a lot for fun to some like me who prefer enneagram and don't like the MBTI stereotypes that seem to have taken over the 'theory' to the extent that some can't tell where they begin and the theory ends.

Stick around, have fun, and if you need anything Mention @BranchMonkey -- I will help or find someone who can.


----------



## Buzz

just.a.curious.INTJ said:


> hi, this may be a random and stupid question, but, i have always felt kind of like an ambivert, although i lean towards introversion and i feel like inside i am introverted, but i also care a lot about friendships and i feel the need to talk to close friends about my thoughts and emotions.my parents say im extraverted. i can pretend to be extraverted pretty well. can you actually type ANTJ for example? (maybe i am more introverted, but im just curious whether that is possible. thx for answer my stupid questions.


Hello, 

here is another opinion. I am an introvert myself, but I can talk with certain people quite like an extravert. As I use still Fe (Inferior) it appears similar to a "simple" form of a Fe Dom. A little bit touchy feely now and then.

When you are an INTJ, you could sometimes appear to certain people like a Fi Dom, who would of course talk to close friends about thoughts and emotions too. And your parents could think that it is bad to be an introverted person, because extraverts do it right (stereotypical thinking when people have not dived in into that topic). 

Both is ok. There are times where you need to retreat and relax, and times where you need people to exchange your "inner life".

But if you are sure with NTJ, and if you need more time to reflect, just read more in the ENTJ and INTJ sections to find interesting new knowledge how similar people are thinking and feeling.

There are a lot of people who cannot decide between I an E, so you are not alone.


----------



## Glitch_

Hello, 

To be quite honest, I have never joined a forum before and have little experience engaging in online chat scenarios.. I'm more of a lurker but ah well. Hoping that I'm doing this correctly as I type as I'm unfamiliar with this particular thread format.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone (although that is highly unlikely so perhaps saying 5% of everyone here is more accurate).

I'm entirely unfamiliar with MBTI particulars so go easy on me 

Cheers,

Glitch_


----------



## BranchMonkey

@glitch

:welcome:

Most people on here are pretty friendly especially if the other person is so you should be fine. 

If you need anything Mention @BranchMonkey -- I will help or find someone else you can. :-D


----------



## lucet

heya--

yet another noob here, and a shy one to boot.
hope that's okay, heh

- 

I have a bad habit of lurking in forums, but I've recently opened up on 16personalities and I hope I can do the same here.
although, admittedly, I am kinda anxious and scared of posting on this site. :nevreness:


----------



## BranchMonkey

@lucet

:welcome:

Look around and when you see a game or other thread where people seem chill enough, post? That's a good start.

This is a big forum and can get confusing, so if you have a question send me a PM or Mention and I will try to help out.


----------



## blackpants

im new here. whats to expect? whats the most interesting part of the forum?


----------



## BranchMonkey

@blackpants

:welcome:

Start a poll and ask, "What's the most interesting part of the forum?" ay? xD

Seriously, you will get so many different responses.

I've found that "how" someone deals with a topic--no matter where it shows up--is what makes for the most interesting part, so it changes.

I advise posting in various parts of Personality Cafe, paying attention to what and how people post, and respond to others, then following those who seem to have intelligence, a long fuse, no ax to grind... Or if you like silly, short fuses and such, there's always Spam World or Current Events for a sure fire way into that kind of fire power.

I enjoy game threads, especially sharing music. I like word play, and I'm prone to do it wherever it is not disruptive.

So, play... rack up posts, get to know and be known by some fellow members, and then do that poll. If you Mention @BranchMonkey I will take part in it, and if you need anything before or after (if there is an after a poll from you), holler at me. I'll help or find someone who can.


----------



## Lamp76

Hi, I've been lurking here for a while but I finally decided to make an account. Personalitycafe is a pretty great place  I hope I'm doing this right lol


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Lamp76

:welcome:

You can't do a straight-forward, friendly Intro wrong :-D

If you need any help, holler @BranchMonkey -- I'll answer you.


----------



## blackpants

BranchMonkey said:


> @blackpants
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> Start a poll and ask, "What's the most interesting part of the forum?" ay? xD
> 
> Seriously, you will get so many different responses.
> 
> I've found that "how" someone deals with a topic--no matter where it shows up--is what makes for the most interesting part, so it changes.
> 
> I advise posting in various parts of Personality Cafe, paying attention to what and how people post, and respond to others, then following those who seem to have intelligence, a long fuse, no ax to grind... Or if you like silly, short fuses and such, there's always Spam World or Current Events for a sure fire way into that kind of fire power.
> 
> I enjoy game threads, especially sharing music. I like word play, and I'm prone to do it wherever it is not disruptive.
> 
> So, play... rack up posts, get to know and be known by some fellow members, and then do that poll. If you Mention @BranchMonkey I will take part in it, and if you need anything before or after (if there is an after a poll from you), holler at me. I'll help or find someone who can.



Thanks. i think i will try to create a thread to gain understanding of how the forum members think.


----------



## nomohakon

Hello, im Nomo Hakon, i dont like people and my lifes purpose is to force you to understand that your shit stinks just like everybody elses. Short-term goal is improving your coffee with mercury and burn down the lounge.

Oh, did i said it aloud? Oops...


----------



## alexinblu

hello everyone! 

i'm quite lost in here since this is my first time in a forum like this. 
i came here to meet other infjs (or similar types) since i'm struggling with my introversion slash shyness slash anxiety (at times) and i thought i'd try this out. this site seems to be mostly US populated or am I wrong? not that i have anything against talking to you guys from over the atlantic, i was just hoping for more variety. 
anyway, i'm alex from germany and i'd be glad for some navigation tips or just people who want to chat


----------



## Sgossette94

Hello.... Na that sounds too mundane....

Greetings mortals (that's better haha)

Anywho this is my first time here. Does anyone have any advice for the best way to use this thing? 

Random topic of discussion, does anyone here play D&D and what is your favorite class And or race to play?


----------



## abstractjess

Hi All,

I'm Jess and an INFJ, female. I'm looking to connect, exchange personality experiences/stories, and predictions. Just wanted to say hey and hope to talk to some of you on here soon.

Jess

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rept

alexinblu said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> i'm quite lost in here since this is my first time in a forum like this.
> i came here to meet other infjs (or similar types) since i'm struggling with my introversion slash shyness slash anxiety (at times) and i thought i'd try this out. this site seems to be mostly US populated or am I wrong? not that i have anything against talking to you guys from over the atlantic, i was just hoping for more variety.
> anyway, i'm alex from germany and i'd be glad for some navigation tips or just people who want to chat


Hello from Prague - hope that's enough variety for you. :wink: 
Not sure about navigation tips. Just think of what you wanna talk about, then think where in the forum it would fit, check if it's already there - if it is, read, if not, create new thread - then post, and repeat the whole cycle.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@abstractjess and @Rept and @Sgossette94 

:welcome:

I hope you all stick around and post, go exploring, take chances that we won't bite and leave marks, 'cause most of us don't. xD

Seriously, the holidays may be a bit slower or people can be down (we all know... OK, most of us know how that can go) but get through the holidays by posting and reading, you'll make friends fast or slow, and we need you--remember that--as much as you need us, if you do.

Happy Hanukkah and Holidays, everyone. (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## BranchMonkey

Sgossette94 said:


> Hello.... Na that sounds too mundane....
> 
> Greetings mortals (that's better haha)
> 
> Anywho this is my first time here. Does anyone have any advice for the best way to use this thing?
> 
> Random topic of discussion, does anyone here play D&D and what is your favorite class And or race to play?


I'm no good at searching. Can you Mention @festivus ? He knows how to get to the link RPG (Role playing games); I am not so good at that part, but I am good at helping you find someone who knows stuff I don't. :-D


----------



## Sgossette94

BranchMonkey said:


> @abstractjess and @Rept and @Sgossette94
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> I hope you all stick around and post, go exploring, take chances that we won't bite and leave marks, 'cause most of us don't. xD
> 
> Happy Hanukkah and Holidays, everyone. (✿◠‿◠)


Awww, well that's lame, the marks are the best part


----------



## Nephandus

@Sgossette94 This? It's not very long and is almost mostly an aside.
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1189793-your-type-rpg-class.html
There were several for the old D&D class/alignment test... Though I apparently can't find the last one people actually took and discussed. Forum search says it can't use userid in a search now, despite that being it's own option and having worked every time before.
This was the one I mostly recalled, but it was about the alignment part.
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1075650-alignment-test.html
This was the last one but had few responses and no discussion. Mostly it's only useful for having "similar threads" included at the bottom of the page(s).
http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/1048674-what-d-d-character-you.html

Apparently I removed any others I was part of from my subscribed threads. There was some crossthread stuff at the time, but I can't find them now. I personally arrived on PerC just after Helloquizzy died, so all those threads were already dead-threads-walking at best.


----------



## Sgossette94

festivus said:


> @Sgossette94 This? It's not very long and is almost mostly an aside.
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1189793-your-type-rpg-class.html
> There were several for the old D&D class/alignment test... Though I apparently can't find the last one people actually took and discussed. Forum search says it can't use userid in a search now, despite that being it's own option and having worked every time before.
> This was the one I mostly recalled, but it was about the alignment part.
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1075650-alignment-test.html
> This was the last one but had few responses and no discussion. Mostly it's only useful for having "similar threads" included at the bottom of the page(s).
> http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/1048674-what-d-d-character-you.html
> 
> Apparently I removed any others I was part of from my subscribed threads. There was some crossthread stuff at the time, but I can't find them now. I personally arrived on PerC just after Helloquizzy died, so all those threads were already dead-threads-walking at best.


perhaps we shall need to revitalize the topic, eh?


----------



## rayoflight

:blushed:Hi everyone! I'm new here. How's it going?


----------



## rayoflight

Woah, do you have a pet snake around your neck?


----------



## Miteli

Hi, people! I'm Miteli, an anime fan girl who is also INFJ 4w5 and can't fit in this world..Who wanna be my friend? ^^


----------



## metamorph

Hey there!

Apparently I'm metamorph on here, so rolling with that, I'm an INTJ, type 3 (balanced wings), love classical music/piano, hiking, sports, shopping, escape rooms, general education on various topics, dry humor, my own company, and evidently talking/learning about personalities. 

Looking forward to good discussions and fun times :yeah:

Was gonna say pop in and say hi but it's not like I have an office or something whoops


----------



## nomedaigual

Miteli said:


> Hi, people! I'm Miteli, an anime fan girl who is also INFJ 4w5 and can't fit in this world..Who wanna be my friend? ^^


Hi Miteli! Me, for example roud: I started watching anime the last year more or less and I like it too, but I'm starting to be a lil bit tired of the typical shonen, would you give me some advice on what to watch next? What's your fauvorite anime?


----------



## nomedaigual

Hi, @metamorph! Just being curious, are you the one in your avatar?


----------



## Miteli

nomedaigual said:


> Hi Miteli! Me, for example roud: I started watching anime the last year more or less and I like it too, but I'm starting to be a lil bit tired of the typical shonen, would you give me some advice on what to watch next? What's your fauvorite anime?


Nice to meet you nomedaigual-chan! ^-^ I don't really like shounens as well..And what do you usually like to watch? Do you prefer comedy or drama? Slice of life or maybe fantasy? Romance? Maybe Thriller? There is so many possibilities! ^^


----------



## metamorph

nomedaigual said:


> Hi, @metamorph! Just being curious, are you the one in your avatar?


Nope! Her name is Lola Astanova. We look fairly similar and play pretty much all the same music, so that's why I picked her as my avatar.


----------



## nomedaigual

Cool! I'll look for her music. I also like classic music (only hearing it, I don't play any instrument), among a lot of other genres.


----------



## metamorph

nomedaigual said:


> Hi, @metamorph! Just being curious, are you the one in your avatar?


Nope! Her name is Lola Astanova. We look fairly similar (specifically in that picture; not in general) and play pretty much all the same music, so that's why I picked her as my avatar.


----------



## nomedaigual

@Miteli I don't reject anything! I think there are good works and terrible works in any genre, talking about anime or any other thing, only have to find the good ones! But, as a giding, I normally like fantasy with a bit of romance, and I'm more like a drama girl, but some laughter is always fine. I liked paradise kiss, Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso, fullmetal alchemist: brotherhood and I'm currently in attack on titan. Also soul eater and fairy tail were entertaining. I consider black clover complete rubbish.

I usually want to watch series, films or read books that makes me feel stuff, or think about important things such as life. Animes generally don't fit this category (in my experience), and when they do it's refreshing, like a good surprise. Anyhow, I watch them to rest and have a good time.

What about u?


----------



## Miteli

nomedaigual said:


> @Miteli I don't reject anything! I think there are good works and terrible works in any genre, talking about anime or any other thing, only have to find the good ones! But, as a giding, I normally like fantasy with a bit of romance, and I'm more like a drama girl, but some laughter is always fine. I liked paradise kiss, Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso, fullmetal alchemist: brotherhood and I'm currently in attack on titan. Also soul eater and fairy tail were entertaining. I consider black clover complete rubbish.
> 
> I usually want to watch series, films or read books that makes me feel stuff, or think about important things such as life. Animes generally don't fit this category (in my experience), and when they do it's refreshing, like a good surprise. Anyhow, I watch them to rest and have a good time.
> 
> What about u?


I see ^^ It's great when something can leave us with feelings about our world and life ^_^ That's why I prefer drama, psychological series. I think you may like Nagi no Asukara, it's something like Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso, but with fantasy theme.


----------



## metamorph

Miteli said:


> I see ^^ It's great when something can leave us with feelings about our world and life ^_^ That's why I prefer drama, psychological series. I think you may like Nagi no Asukara, it's something like Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso, but with fantasy theme.


 @Miteli and  @nomedaigual - just hopped into this seeing a discussion on anime, and I'm kinda new to anime but have a couple i'm obSESSED with, those being Your Lie in April and Black Butler (+ SAO but really just season one and most people know about that one anyway). Have either of you guys seen one / both of those?

(EDIT: okay one of you definitely already posted the Japanese name for YLIA... on that note: 1. yay 2. I'm obsessed / could go on forever about it)


----------



## Miteli

metamorph said:


> @Miteli and @nomedaigual - just hopped into this seeing a discussion on anime, and I'm kinda new but have a couple i'm obSESSED with, those being Your Lie in April and Black Butler (+ SAO but really just season one and most people know about that one anyway). Have either of you guys seen one / both of those?
> 
> (EDIT: okay one of you definitely already posted the Japanese name for YLIA... on that note: 1. yay 2. I'm obsessed / could go on forever about it)


Hi metamorph! ^^ I haven't watched Black Butler, cause I don't like dark themes, but I've seen both Your Lie in April and SAO and absolutly loved them! ^^ I agree that SAO has only first season excellent, but we don't need to watch everything, do we? :.) Some time ago I was thinking that anime is a bad thing that causes addiction. Maybe I was not wrong, because now I'm obsessed with it as well. However I think my life would be much more boring and sad without anime passion.


----------



## nomedaigual

metamorph said:


> @Miteli and @nomedaigual - just hopped into this seeing a discussion on anime, and I'm kinda new to anime but have a couple i'm obSESSED with, those being Your Lie in April and Black Butler (+ SAO but really just season one and most people know about that one anyway). Have either of you guys seen one / both of those?
> 
> (EDIT: okay one of you definitely already posted the Japanese name for YLIA... on that note: 1. yay 2. I'm obsessed / could go on forever about it)


Yessss hahaha, your lie in april is one of the animes I went totally obsessed about, I saw it all in like 4 days (an I was in exams:frustrating. I also liked SAO, both seasons (even though the sister's incestuous behaviour thing pissed me off).
I did read the first manga of black butler and personally didn't like it, but I guess I will have to try with the animeroud:.


----------



## metamorph

nomedaigual said:


> Yessss hahaha, your lie in april is one of the animes I went totally obsessed about, I saw it all in like 4 days (an I was in exams:frustrating. I also liked SAO, both seasons (even though the sister's incestuous behaviour thing pissed me off).
> I did read the first manga of black butler and personally didn't like it, but I guess I will have to try with the animeroud:.


Oh my god I did the same hahaha. It was literally my last week of college and I had exams and I finished the thing within a week. Absolutely addicting. I was also in a total burnout and that was my Se grip coming out to say hello while I was stressed af haha. 

Oh totally try the anime! I mean even just watch like an episode or two. If you're not hooked, it's probably not your thing. I'd give it a shot, though - I thought it was completely fantastic and we seem so far to have relatively similar tastes.


----------



## The Veteran

Hi, I am new to this website so things are ne to me. I was interested because I was wondering 'what MBTI types are most interested in MBTI test'. That is how got around here.


----------



## emzelf

Hello! I'm new here. I joined mainly because I'm a writer hoping to be an author, and I'm trying to understand my characters better.

I'm an INTJ, enneagram type 1.


----------



## The Veteran

Question: What is socionics and demographics? And what is the framework?


----------



## nomedaigual

khanrumell1 said:


> Question: What is socionics and demographics? And what is the framework?


I think demographics it's the thing about generations (baby boomers, x, y, z).
I don't really understand socionics, because it's looks like mbti but confusing, it seems like every socionics type has a equivalent in the mbti so I don't get the difference, might investigate more on that.
Firts time I notice the word framework.


----------



## zombob

yeah, the socionics had me confused, but i did it anyway.


----------



## The Veteran

Question: On groups. You have a *Moderators Tools*.

But I do not know what it means. We have:
*Delete Disussions
*Approve Discussions
*Unapprove Discussions

What do they all mean?

Also how do I change titles of my discussions that I create in my group?


----------



## ABsynthe

Hi there, I'm new and just dropping by


----------



## tulani

I'm going to jump right in (even though I would rather sit back and read for hours). I joined days ago and then procrastinated writing my first post because that is what I do best. It's always hard to start something, and I hate to be late for anything.

I am an INFJ through and through. I took the test back in 2011 and again last year (same results - who woulda thunk it?) I joined this group because I finally found people who think like me. Just as my 36 year old son has joined online forces with those who have Asperger's. We all need a place to fit in.

Here is part of my story: In 1997 John Denver died. I was (still am) a huge fan, and was devastated by the news of his untimely death. I went into a funk and then entered the most spiritual years of my life! One day in late fall of '97, I was sitting out in my backyard thinking about life - the before, the present, and the after. All alone, I heard someone clearly say that I have a wolf spirit guiding me. I asked what the name of this wolf was/is and clearly heard "Tulani". I do not capitalize the name because I use the name in honor, not to name. I feel like I have always had a wolf as my spirit guide - throughout all my lives.

After writing hundreds of poems in just a few years, I learned a lot about life. Many of these poems came to me just as the message about Tulani did. Some just seemed to write themselves. What a high this was! Some I struggled to write because I had something specific to say.

Each word I wrote seemed to tell me that I did not belong where I was. However, circumstances kept us locked into that situation. We spent 10 years in that house: we call it "The House of Death", for it started with the death of my young son's cat and ended with the death of my mother. Months after losing her, my son and I packed up and headed north on a Greyhound bus.

Today my bedroom is a testament to my love for my spirit guide (and his relatives) - wolves everywhere. I still write poetry, but not at the rate I did for years while finding my true self.

Why am I writing all this? Because I just watched an awesome video on YouTube called "INFJ - The Lone Wolves - Animal Spirit Video": it was just pictures of wolves with quotes attached. It was after watching this video that I learned wolves are INFJ animals. No wonder I have such a guide and love this majestic beast so much (while seriously hating dogs - because they bark and that drives me insane!)

Looking forward to hearing from others, and reading more.

Oh ya, I guess I should tell you that I am female and sliding quickly towards 60 years old (and I don't know how I got here so fast!)


----------



## Valkyri3

Howdy everyone. NOooooo idea where to start reading or commenting yet, hahaha. 
I am new... duh! 

I'm an ENTP looking to meet like minded people specifically in my country. I have to admit this troll started with match making in mind, since I have no idea where the ENTP males are hiding anymore. They all seem to be taken, gay (no offence meant), or broken. So... here I am. I have no desire to attempt any of the local dating sites/apps. They do not have the correct filters and people lie too much about who they are or how they look (I mean, who does that, post other photos and hope you'll never meet them in person? wtf).

Anyways, hope to catch a few conversations soon. Got super busy job so won't be able to read much yet, but hope to get to know some of you guys (no pun intended, hahaha) soon. Cheers


----------



## APBReloaded

New member here, stopping by. I found this place by searching for "ENFP forum" and here I am. I work so much now, I'm tired pretty much all the time. x_x I'd say more, but it's about time I head to bed. Looking forward to making new friends!


----------



## kimcheeGRITS

Hi all! 
I'm a newbie to posting! But I've been lurking as a guest for a few years, member since December 2018.

I love to understand people, explore systems, and hear stories - especially on topics of overcoming difficulties relationships, how people's experience of paradigms shape experience of life and vice versa, and all the creative expressive vocabularies. A sympath, I learn through others' passions and pain. And, if I am intrigued, I might join you on your journey for a while? 

You'll probably find me on the Enneagram forum - as I am still exploring a type designation. 

I have found a lot to appreciate here. Thanks for having me, and look forward to more interesting conversations.


----------



## Ashes4719

Hi all! I am new and loving this site so far! I have also been lurking on this site for a while as a guest and decided to join. It looks like there is a wide diversity of people here which is great! (I have looked at other forums and they were mainly INTJs or some derivative of the type). Anyway, super excited to be here!


----------



## benjaminirwinwarner

I'm intp

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## benjaminirwinwarner

Yay me

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Haha.. Welcome to PerC!


----------



## benjaminirwinwarner

Ty

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Icejaws

Hello All- New member here..... Im always looking to learn more about myself and my fiancé. We are getting married in May 2020. Having a better understanding of our difficult personalities has helped me and my SO tremendously in our relationship. I hope to engage in some interesting conversations.


----------



## swt

Hello this is my first post. I feel like it will help me get started in the other forums.

I am 24 and an INFP. 

I am here because I am struggling with feeling lost, uncertain and indecisive. I'm a recent graduate and trying to start a career in who knows what with not much luck so far. 

I'd like to meet others, especially INFPs, who're in a similar boat - who are trying or have succeeded in building a livelihood in a culture not exactly catered to their personality traits. Maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## big90cloud

Hello everyone!

After some weeks discovering this cafe (i love it) i decided to write something about me (i also want to write 15 posts to get more functions here).

I am new infp here. What to write about me, maybe this or this? Which one, what sounds better? Past or present? Maybe both?

I have a lot of indecision. But at least i am aware about it and im working on myself. Slowly, step by step.. one back, two forward.. two back, three forward...

I closed myself slowly after some events in my childhood. Even to me. I knew, i was different than other people with whom i was socialing and I feared what others think about me. It was more important to me that i am accepted than to be more rebely, truly myself. I became dead inside, scary to showing feelings. The child was gone, i became comfortably numb.

Few years after reaching this peak im slowly getting my soul back. Deep and fearless.

I was writing this while listening music in my playlist randomly selecting by youtube. Im ending writing listening The Fools - Psycho chicken.


----------



## Zye

Hey! I am an ISFP!

I am here mostly to challenge myself to interact with others (slowly trying to overcome my lack of confidence) and learn a bit about each personality type, as well as the theories in general.


----------



## Pike

Hi all! Yet another INFP here (wow there sure is a lot of us here huh?), and glad to make everyone's acquaintance! I've sort of been eyeing this website for some time and have finally pushed myself into finally trying to reach out to people online. Partly because I'd like to get to know more creative people and exchange opinions on personal art, but mostly because it's spring here in Australia and the sense of extreme loneliness has set in, ha ha... 

Anyway, I hope you are all doing well and I look forward to making awkward conversation with you interesting people out there!


----------



## Neka_Chan

Hey all! Joined back in 2015, but sort of fell off of it with a big move and life stuff.

I follow Socionics, in which I am an IEE (ENFP). 
Through Enneagram, which I am still trying to get used to, I am type 7w6, with trifix of 2w1, 9w1
Throwing in astrology, just for fun - Sun in Pisces, Moon in Gemini, Ascendant in Capricorn.

Glad to keep exploring!


----------



## aromatic amide

H3llo! I`ll let the 3 be there since it wanted to be. I am here to study. I have been obsessed with MBTI before, hated it some time, and now finally I am here to let all dimensions of my personality to act themselfs up. It is up to you people, how I am typed. After all live is a setup I am given to ac from upon, but I believe in integration in every type whitin myself. My currrent interest and weakness seems to be diving into nonsense like this. So will I embrace it - definately won`t resist it. :^) To reveal something about myself - core drive is to be like infj, but I am not. Surely, I don´t have a hell idea what really am since I seem to drop out of boxing (and there is a box set up for me).


----------



## InconsistenTea

Hi there; I'm Laan, and I'm new here. Please take care of me! ^_^


----------



## ClearSkyMoon

Hello, I'm new here. Don't know exactly what to write. I've been reading this thread and you all seem so nice and cool. 

Guess I'm an INTP, but what is for sure in this world? For all I know, I might be a sensor, or a feeler. One curious thing about MBTI is that context is a huge factor and I've seen some results change after a change in the context itself. Introverts becoming extroverts (and realizing they were in an unhealty period before), and vice versa. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that I'll love to learn from you knowledge and experiences about MBTI. 

As you may notice, English is not my first language, so I apologize beforehand and gladly accept your corrections. Always learning.

Oh God, I'm so nervous just to write this here :laughing:


----------



## WarmMachines

Hey newbs! I am a semi-newb, and I welcome you all in PerC, since it seemed like quite a dead thread. 

Share your aspirations, how you got interested in typology, how you hope to use it to propel you IRL...etc.

For me, my aspiration is to retain my creative energy till adulthood. I got interested in typology when it started trending back in 2016. I use it as a guide to know which trait to work on. Example: I _think_ I am an ISFP, with a less developed Ni and Te according to the function stack. So I work on those traits so that I become a more rounded up and balanced person.


----------



## Penny

WarmMachines said:


> Hey newbs! I am a semi-newb, and I welcome you all in PerC, since it seemed like quite a dead thread.
> 
> Share your aspirations, how you got interested in typology, how you hope to use it to propel you IRL...etc.
> 
> For me, my aspiration is to retain my creative energy till adulthood. I got interested in typology when it started trending back in 2016. I use it as a guide to know which trait to work on. Example: I _think_ I am an ISFP, with a less developed Ni and Te according to the function stack. So I work on those traits so that I become a more rounded up and balanced person.


hi. i think my kids introduced me to MBTI. i'm not exactly sure if that's true or not though as I can't really remember. I find MBTI interetsing. I don't really expect it to propel me life so to say. i just think it's a cool modality into getting to know other people better.


----------



## Smiley Joe

Good evening. I am new to this forum. I was introduced to MBTI in 2012 on another (gaming) forum which I left after getting frustrated with seeing forum users often gang up on outcasts and finding myself unable to make any kind of meaningful defense against it without being flamebaited and very bothered. I fell out of forums around 2015, and have mainly been wandering the anonymous net, seeing the same dynamics wherever I go and getting sick over it. I feel like I cannot escape from this reaction cycle unless I work on rebuilding a respect for social dynamics in a less toxic environment, so I have been looking for some time for an interesting, active, and welcoming forum (presumably like this?)

Since finding MBTI in 2012 I have been interested on-and-off in typing myself and others, or sometimes fictional characters, trying to understand how personality works, but I have had a very imperfect understanding of it then and now, and often feel that it gets distracting and feverish to think about. So I am here now, partly to try to understand personality classification more smoothly, and partly to work on smoothing out my own personality.


----------



## isabellamor

I am not good at introduction, but I just want you guys to know that I am the latest member of this community.


----------



## logicallogic

Hey hi guys! I'm new here


----------



## logicallogic

Hello, isabellamor. Wanne be friends? I'm new here too!


----------



## Phil

Hello there, I've been on this forum for quite a while and love making new friends! All you have to do is drop by my page and I'll leave you a message in 5 seconds flat :tongue:


----------



## wshepherd

Hmmm, maybe one (or any odd number of the marrying people) married outside the human race ?


----------



## tanstaafl28

Welcome Everyone!​
I'm a Host on PerC, if you have questions or concerns, let me know so I can try to help you!


----------



## d4rkwolf

Heyo! I've seen this forum enough in Google searches and just figured I'd go ahead and join!

My first dive into any type of personality assessment was probably Strengthsfinder in 2008. Since then, I've done Temperaments, Love Languages, Apology Languages, Spiritual Giftings, DISC, Myers-Brigg, and Enneagram (which has taken the majority of my focus as of late).

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## muckman

New ISFP 6w5 incoming!
I've technically been here before but I couldn't remember my password and I didn't talk much. Hopefully that'll change!


----------



## hetha

I'm back after a very (years) long hiatus. A LOT has happened since my departure. After my late husband died in 2013, I was devastated. I recently (@4 years ago) found love again, and last June, I married my Chapter 2. I'm just tentatively testing the social waters again. A little about me: INTJ; RCOEI; 5w6; (retook the Enneagram recently; my first assessment was inaccurate.) 
Just getting used to the new settings, updates, changes and such.
I'm a Nana now of 5 grandkids. I've moved geographically several times since nearly 7 years ago, but finally settled down.


----------



## Namsayin

Oh hello everyone


----------



## Mnesis

Hi, looks like an interesting forum


----------



## esfpthoughts

Hi everyone!!


----------



## littlewyng

Hi! Going to stereo-typically lurk in the background and read everything until I can't help jumping in on a conversation.


----------



## Kermit the Prog

INTJ 8w7 here. Coming in peace. Unless small talk occurs. Then I burn down the building.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

Kermit the Prog said:


> INTJ 8w7 here. Coming in peace. Unless small talk occurs. Then I burn down the building.


How's the weather?


----------



## Kermit the Prog

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> How's the weather?


Dark. Continuing darkness through the evening, eventually turning brighter as the day goes on.


----------



## MerabTera21

I am happy to be here.


----------



## littlewyng

Welcome!


----------



## Karsdorp

I am Stan and I am new here.


----------



## littlewyng

Hi Stan! Welcome! 
@tanstaafl28


----------



## fight zero x

Err, I've been here before but hope to stick around this time. Just call me Nat, Tash, Tasha... or anything else you please!!


----------



## littlewyng

Welcome back!


----------



## secondpassing

fight zero x said:


> Err, I've been here before but hope to stick around this time. Just call me Nat, Tash, Tasha... or anything else you please!!


Would people calling you Natasha be fine or no? Seems logical to just group it all together?
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## asimi_astrapi

Hey I'm new!


----------



## 546407

asimi_astrapi said:


> Hey I'm new!


----------



## asimi_astrapi

Arturo said:


> View attachment 872709


Thank you XD


----------



## fight zero x

secondpassing said:


> Would people calling you Natasha be fine or no? Seems logical to just group it all together?
> And welcome to the forum.


Yeah of course! I just have felt like it seems easier for some people to shorten it lol, although then again... usually at jobs I've worked I've just gone by the full Natasha, yes. 

And thank you.


----------



## Neff90

Have you found many friends here?


----------



## secondpassing

Neff90 said:


> Have you found many friends here?


A few, though I'm acquainted with many more now. Besides, everybody has a different standard for what would qualify as a friend.


----------



## taixfai

I'm not a newbie but I love to socialize. If you want to chat, feel free to hit me up!


----------



## ClarenceBrown

How are you doing guys? Enjoy this place.


----------



## secondpassing

ClarenceBrown said:


> How are you doing guys? Enjoy this place.


I'm glad you're enjoying it. I haven't read all the posts you have made recently, so I don't know what exactly about this place you're enjoying, but I'm glad regardless.
I'm doing great. I'm tired, but also satisfied with life right now. How about you?


----------



## RealMovieXP

Hi my name is Misha, thank you for accepting my request to join the forum. I joined the forum to see how I can be of service and help people manifest and meditate easier and more effectively. I am also giving away free eBooks to anyone who would like to meditate better. 
If you’re having problems meditating or manifesting the things you want please comment below.


----------



## hiddenglass

Why are so many people banned? I'm not really inclined to put much effort into generating much content for a site where it's apparently very easy to get banned.


----------



## littlewyng

A lot of people get selfbanned if they “retire” from the forums. It’s not hugely dramatic or banny here.

And welcome!


----------



## jerosé

Hi, noob here, and I went on this forum because I wanted to understand my INTP friend a little better, but registered because I enjoy reading about other people’s personality and character. I’m an ENFP, by the way.


----------



## MisterYellowFace

jerosé said:


> Hi, noob here, and I went on this forum because I wanted to understand my INTP friend a little better, but registered because I enjoy reading about other people’s personality and character. I’m an ENFP, by the way.


Welcome. 🙂


----------



## liam_johnson

Hi all, this is Liam Johnson.
It feels great to have joined this forum. I have been keenly interested in medical topics and online discussion forums that are related to human health. I have been through thick and thin as far as my health was concerned. Some natural research work and a naturally developing quest for knowledge lead me across innumerable medical facts, health myths and such other information. All that lead me to become the person I am today - an avid reader of medical blogs and a professional health blog writer too! 

I hope to share and become part of valuable information. Thank you.


----------



## Supulupup

New here, I think it's been only 2 days since I last joined.
I'm an INFJ-A-6, still new to the world of helping yourself to improve on self-actualization so far it's being an absolute blast (Leo-female) There's so much to learn and share it's really fun and I hope umm I can make great convo buddies?


----------



## Jabbadonut

Hello folks. I just joined today. I'm 69 years old. I'm a writer and just looking for some fun. I sit at my PC all day, and like to take breaks by posting and reading posts in message boards. I've quit all the other ones in which I was involved out of frustration with how dimwitted younger people are. I'm seeking more mature minds in which to interact.


----------



## Hafoccynn

INTJ 5w4 here! I’m tired of just reading these things, so I decided to join and actually post once in a while. Typical INTJ behavior I suppose: hover and observe before diving in...


----------



## Ewok City

Hi, welcome! 👋

Hope you'll like it here, and have fun.


----------



## JustAnotherSuit

Hey folks,

My name is John and have recently rediscovered my interest in the enneagram and the MBTI types. I am looking forward to learning more about how being a sp4w5 has impacted my life choices and how to better accept the world around me. I also want to learn how to be more supportive of my 1w2 spouse as she is struggling with some of the darker aspects of her own personality right now.

*Edit - words and such.


----------



## Hafoccynn

As the illegitimate grandson of an intergalactic carnival performer, I can tell you bananas just ain’t what they used to be. Maybe they never were?


----------



## Xoanon

Hi there.
I go by many names, so I suppose it will be Xoanon here. I'm new to this Café, I just made my account in class a few hours ago. As an introspective person, I've been interested in MBTI and Enneagram for a while now, and I've tested many times as INTJ and relate to its functions though not all stereotypes. As for Enneagram I am hovering between 5w4 and 8w9. I'm just a secondary school student, though, so I have plenty of time to decide. I hope I get along with you all!


----------



## Anniekin17

Hey! I literally just made my account so I'm not really sure how it works haha I'm new to the MBTI/personality community. I'm INFP 9w1 phlegmatic dominant


----------



## Reimemanua

I really love it here!


----------



## MinteraySolo

*Hi there!* 
I'm new around here, I joined yesterday. My name's Sarah, but my username is MinteraySolo. I just used this name one day and it kind of stuck, haha. I'm an INFP 4w3, melancholic-sanguine. I look forward to interacting with you guys! By the way, sorry if there are any mistakes in my english, it's not my native language.
_See you!_


----------



## Dalien

MinteraySolo said:


> *Hi there!*
> I'm new around here, I joined yesterday. My name's Sarah, but my username is MinteraySolo. I just used this name one day and it kind of stuck, haha. I'm an INFP 4w3, melancholic-sanguine. I look forward to interacting with you guys! By the way, sorry if there are any mistakes in my english, it's not my native language.
> _See you!_


Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Anniekin17

MinteraySolo said:


> *Hi there!*
> I'm new around here, I joined yesterday. My name's Sarah, but my username is MinteraySolo. I just used this name one day and it kind of stuck, haha. I'm an INFP 4w3, melancholic-sanguine. I look forward to interacting with you guys! By the way, sorry if there are any mistakes in my english, it's not my native language.
> _See you!_


Welcome! I'm an INFP as well! But 9w1 and phlegmatic-sanguine. I hope you have a good time!


----------



## bowren

Hi, I'm new to this website in the hope that I'll figure out my type if I talk to people with more experience with me on all this stuff lol. All I know for sure is that I'm 9w1 (926 or 925). I hope I'll be able to talk to a couple people at least...but I'm glad I found out this website exists at least ^_^


----------



## MinteraySolo

bowren said:


> Hi, I'm new to this website in the hope that I'll figure out my type if I talk to people with more experience with me on all this stuff lol. All I know for sure is that I'm 9w1 (926 or 925). I hope I'll be able to talk to a couple people at least...but I'm glad I found out this website exists at least ^_^


Welcome! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Beautiful Rebellion

Just joined, seems like a chill place to express myself and find other unique individuals.

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beautiful Rebellion

Beautiful Rebellion said:


> Just joined, seems like a chill place to express myself and find other unique individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beautiful Rebellion

What do all the number, letter, number combinations mean? I just joined this app today

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28

Beautiful Rebellion said:


> Just joined, seems like a chill place to express myself and find other unique individuals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


WELCOME! 

On behalf of myself and brilliant co-hostess @Eugenia Shepherd, please let us know if you have any questions or concerns. We're here to make your PerC experience as interesting, entertaining, and enjoyable as possible. Please tell us something about yourself. Name one of your passions.


----------



## Beautiful Rebellion

tanstaafl28 said:


> WELCOME!
> 
> On behalf of myself, and brilliant co-hostess @Eugenia Shepherd, please let us know if you have any questions or concerns. We're here to make your PerC experience as interesting, entertaining, and enjoyable as possible. Please tell us something about yourself. Name one of your passions.


Hi, thank you so much. I am still navigating the site. I see a lot of people with these number, letter, number combos. I am into all kinds of things, adult aminated shows, big Simpsons fan, rock/alt music fan, I have eclectic tastes all across the board.

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28

Beautiful Rebellion said:


> What do all the number, letter, number combinations mean? I just joined this app today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


These correspond to personality types. I'll describe the "big three" around here:

The Myers-Briggs Type Indicator, or MBTI, is loosely based upon the writings and teachings of famous psychiatrist Carl Jung, and is controversial, but popular. It describes one's cognitive preferences.

Socionics is a more complex interpretation of Jung's work, and was developed by a Ukrainian psychologist during the Soviet Era. It has a lot more nuances and "moving parts" than MBTI, but is still popular with some people.

The Enneagram is based upon an ancient mystical understanding that there are 9 basic personalities with a considerable number of associated sub-variant personality traits. It speaks more to behavior and motivation.

A good place to start playing around with some of these things is Similar Minds. Here you will find a number of tests and descriptions that can help you start to narrow things down. I caution you that self-reporting tests are only as reliable as your responses, and we often respond differently depending on our moods at any given moment, so do your best to go with your first impulse if you decide to take these tests. Don't think about them, don't feel about them, just go with your first instinctual response.

As stated, these tests can help you narrow things down considerably, but I would take any results with a grain of salt. There is more to it than just taking tests, and this isn't meant to "label" anyone. It is meant to give you some insight into why you do, think, and feel, the way you do. They teach us aspects of ourselves, they cannot capture all that you are. We are all more than the sum of our parts, and we are amazing bundles of contradiction, so do not fret that you are somehow being "categorized" by any of this, these are merely tools towards greater understanding. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Beautiful Rebellion

tanstaafl28 said:


> These correspond to personality types. I'll describe the "big three" around here:
> 
> The Myers-Briggs Type Indicator, or MBTI, is loosely based upon the writings and teachings of famous psychiatrist Carl Jung, and is controversial, but popular. It describes one's cognitive preferences.
> 
> Socionics is a more complex interpretation of Jung's work, and was developed by a Ukrainian psychologist during the Soviet Era. It has a lot more nuances and "moving parts" than MBTI, but is still popular with some people.
> 
> The Enneagram is based upon an ancient mystical understanding that there are 9 basic personalities with a number of sub-variant personalities. It speaks more to behavior and motivation.
> 
> A good place to start playing around with some of these things is Similar Minds. Here you will find a number of tests and descriptions that can help you start to narrow things down. I caution you that self-reporting tests are only as reliable as your responses, and we often respond differently depending on our moods at any given moment, so do your best to go with your first impulse if you decide to take these tests. Don't think about them, don't feel about them, just go with your first instinctual response.
> 
> As stated, these tests can help you narrow things down considerably, but I would take any results with a grain of salt. There is more to it than just taking tests, and this isn't meant to "label" anyone. It is meant to give you some insight into why you do, think, and feel, the way you do. They teach us aspects of ourselves, they cannot capture all that you are. We are all more than the sum of our parts, and we are amazing bundles of contradiction, so do not fret that you are somehow being "categorized" by any of this, these are merely tools towards greater understanding. Nothing more, nothing less.


Oh yes I am familiar with that. I am an INTP-T (logician)

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28

Beautiful Rebellion said:


> Oh yes I am familiar with that. I am an INTP-T (logician)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


This makes us intellectual "cousins" if you will. We both use the same cognitive functions, just in a different order:

INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe - Your dominant function is Introverted Thinking. Your Auxiliary function is Extroverted Intuition. Your Tertiary Function is Introverted Sensing. Your Inferior Function is Extroverted Feeling. 

INTP Cognitive functions

ENTP: Ne-Ti-Fe-Si - My dominant function is Extroverted Intuition. My Auxiliary function is Introverted Thinking. My Tertiary Function is Extroverted Feeling. My Inferior Function is Introverted Sensing. 

ENTP Cognitive Functions


----------



## Beautiful Rebellion

tanstaafl28 said:


> This makes us intellectual "cousins" if you will. We both use the same cognitive functions, just in a different order:
> 
> INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe - Your dominant function is Introverted Thinking. Your Auxiliary function is Extroverted Intuition. Your Tertiary Function is Introverted Sensing. Your Inferior Function is Extroverted Feeling.
> 
> INTP Cognitive functions
> 
> ENTP: Ne-Ti-Fe-Si - My dominant function is Extroverted Intuition. My Auxiliary function is Introverted Thinking. My Tertiary Function is Extroverted Feeling. My Inferior Function is Introverted Sensing.
> 
> ENTP Cognitive Functions


That is neat, yea that test is very interesting. I am just seeming to find it difficult to find minds I connect with, especially as an adult. So I came across this app and thought I would give it a try.

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28

Beautiful Rebellion said:


> That is neat, yea that test is very interesting. I am just seeming to find it difficult to find minds I connect with, especially as an adult. So I came across this app and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


I totally understand that! We are both NTs, (AKA Intuitive Thinkers). You may want to check out the NT subforum. 

Also, there's a sub-forum just for your fellow INTP's you may want to peruse.


----------



## Beautiful Rebellion

tanstaafl28 said:


> I totally understand that! We are both NTs, (AKA Intuitive Thinkers). You may want to check out the NT subforum.
> 
> Also, there's a sub-forum just for your fellow INTP's you may want to peruse.


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto G.

Hello to all internet users from Denver  My name is Roberto, and I'd like to talk to you.


----------



## Beautiful Rebellion

Roberto G. said:


> Hello to all internet users from Denver  My name is Roberto, and I'd like to talk to you.


Hi Roberto,

Welcome I am new here too

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MinteraySolo

Roberto G. said:


> Hello to all internet users from Denver  My name is Roberto, and I'd like to talk to you.


Hi Roberto! Welcome


----------



## Redfork2000

Hello everyone! I'm Redfork2000, glad to be here with all of you. I'm new, and I hope to make friends here. Have a great day everyone!

I introduced myself more in the "You, Me & Everyone Else We Know" thread, so check that out if you'd like to get to know more about me.


----------



## Pixxi

Hiii friendly enfp 2w3 with adhd over here! 
Nice to meet you!

I love people, food, music, experimenting with cooking (its kinda an art/science if you will), video games, walking/dancing, and animals!

Feel free to say hi or shoot me a message. I'm very kind, supportive and creative and basically a big kid in a 27 year olds body I'll try not to overwhelm with how much I talk.😁😁😁


----------



## jbartram_7

INFP (Davy Jones on a bad day) with mental illnesses. My story is too crazy and creative for civilized people and it's not wild enough for radicals. My main support is my dad, the government, and psychiatry. With the Catholic church, though rejected by their groups frequently. I have friends in Nigeria and Spain. I live in USA. 

Thankful that I've been forgiven for my past by people who were involved, but unwelcome to their groups. 

Studying computer programming. Trying to ignore social studies. Trying not to think too much. Trying to ignore impossibilities and failures. Trying to take it one day at a time. Trying not to have a huge life failure again. My past is riddled with leaps of faith, where I fell. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Glittris

Hiya, I am an ever ending romantic ISFP.

First question I will get from you is, " what do you work with? " so, I answer with " I do not obey your satanic schemes " which means, during daylight, I chase my shadow, and during moonlight, I chase my shadow...

I do not have any objective value to offer you, but if you for some reason have a subjective question to me, I am puzzled, since nobody never asked me subjective questions so far, this is just your own shit-test...

I am a rare breed, I live in the rabbit hole..., beware of philosophical discussions, hope you know basic rules of a debate. If so, welcome, to the rabbit hole.


----------



## ChubbChubbMcGrubb

Hi. I'm Robert. I've come across some posts on the personality cafe site in the past through web searches but figured I'd join so I could comment or post if ever inclined. I don't think I'll be on here a whole lot but you never know. It's hard for me to label myself as anything and commit to it so I'd rather hold off on throwing personality types out there until I get better acclimated. That's all for now. Thanks!


----------



## 42reasons2panic

Eclipze said:


> Konnichiwa, fellow MBTI nerds. I am new to this interesting place, and I have a question for all of you. I just read that 4,153,237 people got married last year. I don't want to start any trouble, but shouldn't that be an even number..?


 maybe marriages that took place instead of people who got married?


----------



## confusedbabe

Can anyone type me on my socionics thread, I'm really curious right now. If you do, thank you for your attention!










Still not sure of my type


Hi! I'm new here, I've been interested in socionics since one to two years ago, I've been digging in deeper about one month ago, I took my first socionics test in sociotype.com and got either ILI or LII if I remember correctly, other sites type me as either LII, SLI, IEI and EII. Since then, I...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## graceyzee

Hi, nice to meet you all. I’m Gracey. I’ve learnt a lot about MBTI from Personality Cafe and I want to come and meet more likeminded people. I have a type in mind for myself but I would love to hear more input. Thanks for making this thread as well.


----------



## Too Dreamy

Parade of Sparrows said:


> Hi All and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I've decided to open up the newbie lounge and cafe!
> 
> I know it can be a bit daunting sometimes to try get into any of the other subforums and try to make friends in pretty established area, I also noticed lately that a lot of the newbies are talking to each other in their intro threads. So this thread is for newbies to meet new newbies and talk about whatever you want!
> 
> *Do you have a question on how to use some feature in the forum? I can answer that question for you too to the best of my abilities. *
> 
> Do you need to vent?
> Do you want to just talk about silly stuff that's on your mind or just chit chat with other new members?
> 
> Then you've come to the right place! Everyone is welcome. Even @Narci Claus
> 
> You can also just talk to me, cause I'm regular chatty cathy. I'm also your newbie overlord I mean dad/bother figure.


Hello, I am INFJ girl. I don't know what an Enneagram is or however it's spelled. But I'm here to find people to relate to and discuss deep topics with as i journey to understand myself more. I suspect I have adhd, but I don't know if I should go get diagnosed. I just want to understand myself and other people!


----------



## Fleaswtracenpac

Joined Aug 21, 2022. Web searching for MBTI INTJ personality type. Over 20-years of taking the occasional Myers-Briggs on-line tests from various sources. The vast majority place me in the INTJ category, including that one test that took around 1-1/2 hours to complete.

Still striving to understand what may not be capable of being understood considering the complexity of the human mind and the social interactions within the human herd.

Will lurk here reading then read some more. If a comment from me may be of use to one or more people will consider tossing my 6-cents-worth into the pot. Or I may remain mute.

A warning to the delicate cohort; I am the quintessential Baby Boomer and was never quite the same after returning from that second overseas military tour. If I do comment I can be rather gruff at times. Grrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Eliaa

Do I have to upgrade my account so I can create new threads?? Now all I can do is reply and react to existed threads, right?


----------



## Dalien

Eliaa said:


> Do I have to upgrade my account so I can create new threads?? Now all I can do is reply and react to existed threads, right?


Hi, you don’t need to upgrade your account to create a thread. Just go into the forum that you want to create a thread and select “create post” at the upper right top of the page.


----------



## Losersiancebeepbleh

Hi, I’m Losersiancebeepbleh but you can call me Libb for short. My avatar was actually the cover I made for a book I would eventually make on Wattpad, because it was the only thing in my phone gallery that I actually made myself and I was too lazy to get a better photo for my avatar lol.

I am a 4w5 so/sx 469 and I came here from PersonalityDatabase. I love personality quizzes and have enjoyed both taking them and reading my results on them for years. I am also interested in psychology.

I am autistic, so I hope you can be patient with me if I don’t get social cues right away. I also might not respond right away, so sorry about that.

Well, that’s all I wanted to say, so hi!


----------



## Losersiancebeepbleh

Hi, I’m Losersiancebeepbleh but you can call me Libb for short. My avatar was actually the cover I made for a book I would eventually make on Wattpad, because it was the only thing in my phone gallery that I actually made myself and I was too lazy to get a better photo for my avatar lol.

I am a 4w5 so/sx 469 and I came here from PersonalityDatabase. I love personality quizzes and have enjoyed both taking them and reading my results on them for years. I am also interested in psychology.

I am autistic, so I hope you can be patient with me if I don’t get social cues right away. I also might not respond right away, so sorry about that.

Well, that’s all I wanted to say, so hi


Losersiancebeepbleh said:


> Hi, I’m Losersiancebeepbleh but you can call me Libb for short. My avatar was actually the cover I made for a book I would eventually make on Wattpad, because it was the only thing in my phone gallery that I actually made myself and I was too lazy to get a better photo for my avatar lol.
> 
> I am a 4w5 so/sx 469 and I came here from PersonalityDatabase. I love personality quizzes and have enjoyed both taking them and reading my results on them for years. I am also interested in psychology.
> 
> I am autistic, so I hope you can be patient with me if I don’t get social cues right away. I also might not respond right away, so sorry about that.
> 
> Well, that’s all I wanted to say, so hi!


Sorry, I didn’t realize that this would post on the bottom of the page I was currently on.


----------



## exciting fisherman

Is this an introduction topic?

It's nice to meet you all! I've decided to join this forum because you seem like a bunch of likeable folks.
I don't want to create a new thread about my possible enneagram or MBTI type or whatever, but if I can take a few minutes, let me share something about myself, concerning my possible enneagram (I believe).

Apart from the cradle and diaper bullshit, I have many vivid and easy-to-recall stories from my childhood.
When I was 5 years old, my family moved to the house of my grandma since she flew to the USA. What I remember is that my neighborhood was full of children, 4 years older than me at least, and that we were a bunch of very active, creative people. We were playing football, volleyball, board games, PS1 games, or classic cards almost every day, whether it was summer vacation or a snowy Wednesday in the middle of January. It was never boring and lasted for about 5 years.
My closest family was disfunctional; you could even call it pathological thanks to my addicted father and lack of money.

It smells like 7's core, doesn't it? Who knows, maybe this whole personality theory isn't worth a penny, but I find it interesting.

Anyway, when it comes to what I like, it goes like this, in no particular order: reading books (big Malazan fan), listening to music, watching anime, reading manga, hanging out with my friends, and some gym lately.

Yoroshiku onegaishimasu!


----------



## Dalien

Hi @exciting fisherman 
Welcome to PerC (Personality Cafe). Here is a link to the enneagram forum: Enneagram Personality Theory Forum
Also, a link to the Intro thread, if you would like to introduce yourself there (usually more responses there) Intro
I think you will enjoy it here.


----------



## Evelyn4

hello everyone. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Dalien

Evelyn4 said:


> hello everyone. Nice to meet you all!


Hello right back and nice to meet you too!


----------



## meineleiter17

Hello! I forgot I created an account here awhile back and never really visited. I’ve studied MBTI + cognitive functions since 2019, but not entirely sure about my type. I keep going back to INTJ, however, it might be because I got so attached in understanding type I struggle to separate from it. Reddit has attempted to type me as literally every intuitive except ENTJ or ENFJ. 😂 Enneagram probably 6w5…trying to introduce myself to Socionics - had someone say EIE on a questionnaire though.


----------



## Aava

Wow the last post was on November - like a month ago.
Hi Meineleiter17 and all the other newbies, also a newbie here, currently being held back by a nasty flu and fever. 
Anyone else sick? Being sick right before Christmas and towards the end of the year when work is overheated and you have to close plans and deals is just annoying. 

I'm an ENTJ and looking forward to sharing thoughts and ideas with you.


----------



## xetarla

im not sure if i would be considered "new" exactly but it has probably been around 8 years or so since i was actually active here under a different name and this site is now totally different so i feel like im kinda new. btw if anyone i knew years ago are still around i was DragonflyBlue. i feel i am definitely gonna stick around this time. i was absolutely sure back then i was an INFP but lately im not so sure anymore. maybe in an ENFP? maybe im an I/E NTP? idek lol. but i look forward to being more active on here again, i have been feeling nostalgic lately and one of the things i look back on fondly was spending hours on this website. well maybe not hours, i would spend hours online in general though and i loved this website a lot.


----------



## Aava

xetarla said:


> im not sure if i would be considered "new" exactly but it has probably been around 8 years or so since i was actually active here under a different name and this site is now totally different so i feel like im kinda new. btw if anyone i knew years ago are still around i was DragonflyBlue.


Hi there and I guess welcome back - I like your avatar, what is it?


----------



## xetarla

Aava said:


> Hi there and I guess welcome back - I like your avatar, what is it?


hi, it's nice to meet you. my avatar is an AI generated image from the Wombo app. i used the prompt "fire angel" and that's what it came up with. its a really fun app, you pretty much give it a description and it will generate something based on your description.


----------



## Aava

Oh yes I've heard of an app / AI that does that thing, it's super fascinating! Definitely have to check that Wombo app out for my more creative projects.

EDIT: hooly shit you can make your selfies sing!!!


----------

